# Un problème avec votre iPod ?



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

On le dira jamais assez, si vous avez le moindre soucis avec votre iPod (synchronisation, bug, ...), *Restaurez votre iPod à l'aide d'iTunes*.

Pour ce faire : 


- Vérifiez que vous disposez bien dune connexion Internet active ; vous devrez peut-être en effet télécharger une nouvelle version diTunes ainsi que du logiciel iPod sur votre ordinateur.

- Téléchargez et installez la dernière version diTunes si elle nest pas déjà installée.
Ouvrez iTunes, puis connectez votre iPod à votre ordinateur en utilisant le câble USB ou FireWire livré avec votre iPod.

- Au bout de quelques instants, votre iPod saffichera dans le volet Source diTunes.
Sélectionnez votre iPod dans le volet Source ; des informations relatives à votre iPod safficheront dans longlet Résumé de la fenêtre principale diTunes.

- Cliquez sur le bouton Restaurer. Une ou plusieurs options de restauration vous seront proposées, celles-ci pouvant inviter iTunes à télécharger automatiquement la dernière version du logiciel iPod. Les quatre options de restauration possibles sont :

-Option de restauration 1 : Restaurer : procède à la restauration avec la version du logiciel iPod déjà présente sur liPod.
-Option de restauration 2 : Utiliser la même version : procède à la restauration avec la version du logiciel iPod déjà présente sur liPod, même si une version plus récente est disponible.
-Utiliser la version la plus récente : procède à la restauration avec la version la plus récente du logiciel iPod disponible.
-Option de restauration 4: Restaurer et mettre à jour : procède à la restauration avec la version la plus récente du logiciel iPod disponible.

- Si vous utilisez un Mac, un message vous invite à saisir vos nom dadministrateur et mot de passe.

- La barre de progression qui saffichera sur lécran de lordinateur indiquera que la première étape du processus de restauration a commencé. Une fois cette étape terminée, iTunes affichera un des deux messages suivants, comportant des instructions spécifiques au modèle diPod que vous restaurez.

-Instruction de restauration 1 : déconnectez liPod et connectez-le à ladaptateur secteur iPod (sapplique généralement aux modèles diPod plus anciens).
-Instruction de restauration 2 : laissez liPod connecté à lordinateur pour mener à bien la restauration (sapplique généralement aux modèles diPod plus récents).

- Lors de la deuxième étape du processus de restauration, liPod affiche un logo Apple ainsi quune barre de progression en bas de lécran. Il est indispensable que liPod reste connecté à lordinateur ou à ladaptateur secteur iPod lors de cette étape. Remarque : vous pourriez avoir des difficultés à visualiser la barre de progression du fait de la désactivation possible du rétro-éclairage de lécran de liPod.

- Une fois la deuxième étape du processus de restauration menée à bien, et avec liPod connecté à lordinateur, la fenêtre Assistant réglages iTunes vous invite à donner un nom à votre iPod et à choisir des préférences de synchronisation similaires à celles que vous aviez configurées lors de la première connexion de liPod.

Et voilà !


_Il est important de comprendre la différence entre « mettre à jour » et « restaurer ». Une mise à jour installe simplement le logiciel qui contrôle liPod et na aucune incidence sur les morceaux et les fichiers stockés sur le disque de liPod. Une restauration efface le contenu du disque et restaure les paramètres dusine de liPod._



Source : Apple Support​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour les infos mais t'aurais pu développer un minimum tes explications quand même


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Merci pour les infos mais t'aurais pu développer un minimum tes explications quand même



Ah tiens, on a plus de news de toi pendant 6 mois pi' tu reviens pile pour embêter ton monde ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2008)

hu hu... oué c'est moi ça.
Bon, ceci dit merci pour le tuto qui m'a permis de me rendre compte que la réponse a ma question se trouvait tout simplement en page d'accueil d'iTunes écrit en gros là tout gras quand on connecte le pod.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> hu hu... oué c'est moi ça.
> Bon, ceci dit merci pour le tuto qui m'a permis de me rendre compte que la réponse a ma question se trouvait tout simplement en page d'accueil d'iTunes écrit en gros là tout gras quand on connecte le pod.



Ui, tellemet gros qu'on ne le voit pas.


----------



## fongor (11 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> O
> -Option de restauration 1 : Restaurer : procède à la restauration avec la version du logiciel iPod déjà présente sur liPod.
> -Option de restauration 2 : Utiliser la même version : procède à la restauration avec la version du logiciel iPod déjà présente sur liPod, même si une version plus récente est disponible.
> -Utiliser la version la plus récente : procède à la restauration avec la version la plus récente du logiciel iPod disponible.
> ...




bonjour, 
j'ai branché mon ipod nano sur un autre ordi que le mien, et qui a une version d'itunes et de mac os plus anciennes que les miennes, et depuis ça, mon itunes ne peut plus lire l'ipod, et me dit de le restaurer mais ne semble pas me laisser le choix : itunes m'indique que tout le contenu sera effacé et que j'aurai la dernière version du logiciel ipod

déjà tout effacer ça m'ennuie un peu, mais la dernière version ça m'inquiète : est-ce que je vais devoir changer d'os ? mon ordi rame déjà beaucoup avec cet os (10.4.10 sur un ibook qui a deux ou trois ans à carte mère défoncée) est-ce que le logiciel ipod 1.1.3 nécessite un os supérieur ? (je n'ai pas trouvé l'info sur le site d'apple)
est-ce que j'ai une solution pour garder le contenu de mon ipod ?

est-ce que je peux choisir, quelque part, de ne PAS mettre à jour le logiciel et, s'il faut à tout prix restaurer, de restaurer avec la version déjà présente ?

merci !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Salut.

Tu peux installer iTunes 8 sur Tiger il me semble. Pas besoin de passer sur Leopard.

Pour la restauration, tu vas être obligé d'y passer pour mettre ton iPod à jour.


----------



## fongor (13 Octobre 2008)

merci !


----------



## lagentlewoman (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je veux bien tous restaurer s'il faut mais coment restaurer a partir d'itunes quand mon ipod n'est meme plus detecté par les ordis????
Aidez moi j'ai des chansons a mettre!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Alors on reprend:

Quel machine? Quel OS? Quel Ipod?

Quand tu connectes l'ipod, Itunes ne s'ouvre pas?

Et l'ipod, comment réagit-il? Il est écrit quelque chose sur l'écran?

Tu as fait attention à ton câble, il est bien branché? Essaie un autre port usb...

Bref, il faut nous en dire plus


----------



## titecaro (14 Octobre 2008)

bonjour, 
je me suis inscrite sur ce forum pour avoir des conseils sur mon ipod shuffle que j'ai acheté récemment.
Je suis allée telecharger le logiciel itunes pour synchroniser les musics, mais l'installation ne va pas jusqu'au bout. Est ce normal? 
Mon pc reconnait mon ipod et j'arrive à mettre des musics dessus mais je n'arrive pas à les écouter et ca clignote toujours orange.
Que dois-je faire?? j'aimerai avoir l'utilité de mon ipod mais avec ces ptits soucis, ce n'est pas encor gagné!!

merci pour vos reponses!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

titecaro a dit:


> bonjour,
> je me suis inscrite sur ce forum pour avoir des conseils sur mon ipod shuffle que j'ai acheté récemment.
> Je suis allée telecharger le logiciel itunes pour synchroniser les musics, mais l'installation ne va pas jusqu'au bout. Est ce normal?
> Mon pc reconnait mon ipod et j'arrive à mettre des musics dessus mais je n'arrive pas à les écouter et ca clignote toujours orange.
> ...



Salut.

Tu dois utiliser uniquement iTunes pour transférer ta musique sur ton iPod.
Tant que iTunes n'est pas installé, tu ne peux pas écouter de musique.
Lorsque tu dis que l'installation ne va pas jusqu'au bout, qu'est ce qu'il se passe exactement ?
Quelle version de windows tu utilises ?


----------



## gady83 (25 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Apres avoir acheté mon nouvel ordi (macbook), j'ai pris l'initiative de restaurer mon ipod afin qu'il devienne l'ipod de mon mac. Seulement maintenant, lorsque je connecte mon ipod sur mon mac, il est détecté, itunes s'ouvre, fait une synchronisation sans que je le demande, et une fois terminée, se déconnecte tout de suite.
Je ne peux ainsi utiliser la fonction du disque dur de mon ipod, car il se déconnecte aussitôt.
Par contre, si je connecte mon ipod à un pc, ou un autre mac, je peux accéder à la fonction disque dur et il se deconnecte quand je lui demande de se deconnecter.

Donc qu'est ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour que mon ipod quand je le connecte à mon mac, ne se déconnecte pas dans la foulée? Faut il que je refasse un formatage?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

gady83 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Apres avoir acheté mon nouvel ordi (macbook), j'ai pris l'initiative de restaurer mon ipod afin qu'il devienne l'ipod de mon mac. Seulement maintenant, lorsque je connecte mon ipod sur mon mac, il est détecté, itunes s'ouvre, fait une synchronisation sans que je le demande, et une fois terminée, se déconnecte tout de suite.
> Je ne peux ainsi utiliser la fonction du disque dur de mon ipod, car il se déconnecte aussitôt.
> ...



Décocher la "syncro automatique" ?


----------



## gady83 (8 Novembre 2008)

Bravo Khyu! C'était exactement ça le problème. Tout fonctionne maintenant.

Merci


----------



## Malizi (14 Novembre 2008)

My problem is:
J'ai un ipod classic 80 formaté en Fat32 reconnu (jusqu'à ce que ...) par mes 2 macs macbook et macbook pro tous 2 sous Léopard et avec la dernière version d'ITunes (8.0.1).
Or j'ai maladroitement déconnecté mon Ipod dernièrement avant qu'il ne soit éjecté d'Itunes (je sais c'est très c...). Le système m'a mis en garde d'éventuels problèmes de données, mais ce n'est pas les données qui en ont pâti, c'est l'Ipod: il apparait dans le finder mais plus dans Itunes. J'ai effectué 4 des 5 R recommandés par Apple, rien. Il ne me reste plus qu'à Restaurer mon Ipod (la chiotte) mais c'est là que ça coince. Comme il n'est plus reconnu dans Itunes je ne peux pas avoir accès à la restauration.
Des suggestions?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Si ton iPod apparaît dans le finder, tu dois pouvoir le formater à l'aide du gestionnaire de disque (Applications > Utilitaires > Gestionnaire de Disques). Essaie donc ça.


----------



## Malizi (15 Novembre 2008)

Merci


----------



## Malizi (15 Novembre 2008)

Raté! Après 2 tentatives voilà ce que me dit mon gentil mac

L&#8217;effacement de volume a échoué. Erreur :
Input/output error


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

Je sèche. 

Essaye le dépanneur.


----------



## Malizi (17 Novembre 2008)

Aucun résultat avec le dépanneur que j'avais déjà essayé. Merci tout de même.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

Malizi a dit:


> Aucun résultat avec le dépanneur que j'avais déjà essayé. Merci tout de même.



Zut.

Ca sent la partition altéré.
Peut-être que ton micro-drive est mort. 
Encore sous garantie ?


----------



## Malizi (18 Novembre 2008)

Passée de 15 jours !!!!! Vais voir chez mon revendeur. On ne sait jamais  !


----------



## Malizi (20 Novembre 2008)

Sauvé par ... un PC !!!
Comme il avait été formaté en Fat 32 je me suis dit que peut être sur un PC ça marcherait. Itunes l'a reconnu m'a proposé une MAJ, ce que j'ai fait, mais ceci ne changeait rien sur mon Mac. J'ai donc du le restaurer via le PC et une fois reformaté mon Mac à reconnu l'Ipod.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Le comble...


----------



## iJulienleopard (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, voila moi osi j'ai un probleme avec mon iPod: 
quand je le conecte a l'ordi, ce dernier ne le reconnait pas! 
meme dans iTunes l'ipod n'est pas affiché...
l'iPod ne se charge meme pas! je ne sais plus quoi faire.. 
j'ai pourtant la derniere version d'iTunes, j'ai reinisialiser mon iPod, jai essayé de le connecté sur un autre port usb mais rien ne marche! l'ipod est un "fantome"

merci de me repondre car la je ne vois pas du tout.. 

ps: c'est un ipod touch 2G 8Go


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Essaie en mode DFU.

Pour ce faire :

- Ouvrir iTunes 
- éteindre et débrancher l'iTouch du PC 
- Une fois ceci effectué brancher l'iTouch sur le PC, la pomme grise Apple va alors s'afficher sur le téléphone 
- A ce moment précis maintenir les touches HOME + POWER pendant 10sec. (Au bout de 6sec le iTouch devrait s'éteindre, continuer, il reste 4sec!). 
- Une fois les 10sec finies, lâcher POWER et rester appuyer sur HOME jusqu'à temps que iTunes détecte l'iTouch qui sera alors reconnu par l'ordinateur en mode DFU.


----------



## iJulienleopard (5 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup!! sa fonctionne! 
je suis soulagé maintenant.c'est bizarre que sa ma fait sa quand meme mais bon le probleme est resolue! 
Econre Merci Khyu pour tes conseilles d'expert


----------



## Gan (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour ^^ !

Ce Noël on m'a offert un iPod Nano 8GB et j'ai quelques problèmes pour comprendre son utilisation ^^'.

En faite je ne sais pas comment faire pour supprimer des Photos, Vidéos et Musiques  ! Jai eu beau chercher comment faire sur ce forum et d'autres mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour m'aider.

Est-ce que l'un de vous peus le faire s'il vous plait ^^ ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## itako (26 Décembre 2008)

Tu les supprimes de itunes et tu synchronise, ou alors tu met ton ipod en mode manuelle et tu les supprimes sur l'ipod.


----------



## Gan (26 Décembre 2008)

Mercii ca à marché =D !! Par contre je n'ai rien trouvé pour les photos =S.

Aussi (tant qu'on y est hiin ^^) jai un soucis avec iTune, enfin je sais pas si on peut vraiment appeler ca un soucis xD. En faite quand je veux mettre un affichage en Cover Flow ca m'écrit " Impossible de les pochettes d'alubum avec iTunes sur cet ordinateur ", comment puis-je régler ce problème ? (cf : Photo)
Et aussi, lorque l'ont créer un compte iTunes Store, l'inscription est gratuite ou bien ca fonctionne par abonnement ? Combien couterais cette abonnement ?


----------



## N!k£ (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
je vien d'avoir un ipod touch pour noel.Le probleme c'est que qu'en je branche mon ipod touch sur itunes itunes me et:itunes a détecté un ipod en mode de récupération.Vous devez restauré votre ipod afin qu'il marche avec itunes.J'ai fait une restauration mais un message d'érreur saffiche:ipod <<ipod>>na pas pu etre restauré une ereeure inconue c'est introduite(1611)
aidez moi svp je vient de l'avoir pour noel


----------



## itako (26 Décembre 2008)

aha les topic de noël prévisible, que de fun.
Bande de windowsiens.

Sûrement que ta carte graphique ne suis pas pour afficher les pochettes, et si tu mets l'affichage en mode pochette mais sans le cowerflow? 

l'inscription est gratuite mais il faut néanmoins donner ton numéro de carte bancaire.
Reste que généralement les 3/4 des pochettes faudra quand même les mettre à la manuelle.


et pour nique essaye un passage en DFU : 

- Ouvrir iTunes, éteindre et débrancher votre iPod Touch.
- Brancher votre iPod Touch sur le PC, la pomme grise Apple va alors s&#8217;afficher à ce moment là, maintenez les touches HOME + POWER pendant 10sec. (Au bout de 6sec votre iPod Touch devrait s&#8217;éteindre, (continuez 4sec!).
- Puis apres les 10sec, lâchez POWER et rester appuyer sur HOME jusqu&#8217;à temps que iTunes détecte votre iPod Touch qui sera alors reconnu par votre ordinateur en mode DFU .


----------



## jyou (27 Décembre 2008)

jai herité d'un vieu mac G3 qui étai sous mac os 9 je l'ai passé sur tiger et je vien d'avoir un ipod touch à noel mon mac detecte lipod sur le port usb mais itunes lui ne le detecte pas je me suis dit que le problème venait peut etre du fai que je ne peu pas installer itunes 8 (je suis cantoné a la version 6) mais je voulai avoir confirmation merci davance de vos super conseil


----------



## A2C2 (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iphone que je synchronise avec mon mac professionnel et tout va bien. Mon compte itunes est basé sur notre adresse email perso.

A noel, ma fille a eu un ipod nano et mon mari un itouch ; on ne parvient pas a synchroniser ces 2 appareils en utilisant le meme compte itunes ; il dit ne pas reconnaitre l'appareil et ne charge donc pas les applications sur l'itouch. Est-ce normal ?
 Faut-il creer une autre adresse pour chaque nouvel appareil ou y a-t-il un reglage specifique à faire ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## gaelle67 (27 Décembre 2008)

bonsoir 
j ai un soucis avec mon ipod j aurais voulu savoir si quelqu un pourrais m aider 
il bloque et peux plus rien faire avec


----------



## Vladimok (27 Décembre 2008)

Quel est le meilleur rendement pour le rechargement des iPod touch 2 ?

Apparemment la logique voudrais d'effectuer le rechargement sur secteur, iPod touch 2 complément éteint. Hors celui-ci se mets en veille dès le branchement sur secteur.

Egalement, des cycles court de rechargement à chaque fois que l'on effectue des synchronisations.


En lissant les differentes docs Apple, Apple préconnise des cycles de charge complet une fois par mois. Je ne vois pas trop comment faire, alors qu'il est recommandé de ne pas laisser la batterie ce décharger. 

Ce n'est pas très logique pour optimiser une batterie ?????


----------



## Gan (28 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> aha les topic de noël prévisible, que de fun.
> Bande de windowsiens.
> 
> Sûrement que ta carte graphique ne suis pas pour afficher les pochettes, et si tu mets l'affichage en mode pochette mais sans le cowerflow?
> ...


 

" En mode pochette mais sans le cover flow " C'est à dire >_< ?

Lorsque je remplis la fiche pour créer un compte il à a " l'option " Clic and Buy, de quoi s'agit-il ?


----------



## itako (28 Décembre 2008)

Aucune idée, ça doit être pour acheter des titres instantanément sans valider quoi que ce soit.

Le truc au milieu là:


----------



## Gawaine (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un ipod touch 2G, et lorsque je veux le restaurer, je n'ai pas d'autres options via itune que d'installer d'abord la MAJ 2.2, puis restaurer ensuite.
Etant donné que chaque fois que je tente de la télécharger, le serveur s'interrompt, n'est-il pas possible de restaurer sans telechargher la MAJ ?
Merci de vos aides !


----------



## Gan (29 Décembre 2008)

Okay pour le clik and buy et l'affichage en pochette, mais cest moins estétique qu'un cover flow je trouve ^^. N'y a t-il aucun moyen de faire marcher c'te truk ? En téléchargent un logiciel ou autre ?


----------



## Gan (4 Janvier 2009)

Avant tous désolé pour le double post mais l'icone modifier n'apparaissais pas sur mon ancien post.


J'ai un nouveau soucis, cette fois ci avec le iPod lui même. Je m'explique :
En faite je branche mon iPod pour transférer un Film pour pouvoir ensuite essayé de le lire avec ma PS2 (je sais pas si cest très clair, enfin cest pas trèès important cette partie.) Mais, comme à chaque fois que je branche mon iPod, iTunes s'ouvre et commence une synchronisation, vu que je n'en avait pas besoin j'ai tou simplement annulé et fermé iTunes. Ensuite j'ai laissé le film se terminé de téléchargé sur mon iPod (en somme mon iPod m'a servis de Disque dur externe). Une fois terminé je l'eject et le déconnecte. Et là commence le problème ! L'écran en bloqué sur " Sychronisation en cour veuillez patienter " et il est éteint ! J'ai bien essayé de l'éteindre mais ca n'a pas marché ! 

S'il vous plait aidez moi !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Commence par désactiver la syncro automatique.
Quand ton iPod sera branché à ton ordinateur, il ne lancera pas une synchro avec iTunes.
Par contre, tu seras dans l'obligation de synchroniser tes musiques/vidéos/photos "à la main".

Dans le même temps, sur ton iPod, débranché,
Fais basculer le commutateur Hold (positionne-le sur Hold, puis désactive-le à nouveau).
Maintiens enfoncés les boutons Lecture/Pause et Menu jusqu&#8217;à ce que le logo Apple/iPod apparaisse (6 à 8 secondes).

Un simple reboot quoi.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut a tous!

J'ai un petit problème!
Mon Nano 4G tout neuf rempli parfaitement bien son rôle, accéléromètre, films (enfin petites vidéos non présentes sûr mon iPhone...) photos pour le fun etc...

La partie musique ça se gâte!
Autant sûr mes enceintes il va parfaitement bien, autant avec mes écouteurs APPLE je précise, ça va pas!
J'ai du son, mais seul l'écouteur DROIT y a droit...
L'écouteur gauche n'a strictement aucun son ne serait ce des basses ou des aigus! Rien du tout.

J'ai restauré, j'ai changé d'ecouteurs mais rien n'y fait!!
Je le ramène au lieu d'achat!? Ou bien je dois juste régler un truc!?


----------



## ipodsophie (5 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,

je suis nouvelle sur ce site, 

je viens d'acquérir un ipod nano,

j'ai téléchargé i tunes pour transférer mes musiques mais mon ordi ne reconnait pas mon ipod, or sur un autre ordi il le reconnait. 

est-ce que je n'aurais pas un logiciel (genre windows média playeurs 11) qui me bloquerait la reconnaissance de mon ipod ?

merci d'une réponse.

fifi77


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut a tous!
> 
> J'ai un petit problème!
> Mon Nano 4G tout neuf rempli parfaitement bien son rôle, accéléromètre, films (enfin petites vidéos non présentes sûr mon iPhone...) photos pour le fun etc...
> ...



Rapporte-le à la boutique.
Le connecteur jack de ton nano doit être daubé. 




ipodsophie a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je suis nouvelle sur ce site,
> 
> ...



- Essaie de changer de port USB.

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas,
réinstalle iTunes et redémarre ton ordinateur.


----------



## jessa (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir je ne savais pas trops ou poster donc je me lance ici! Voila j'ai acheté mon ipod nano (4go) avant hier et je suis completement larguerj'ai reussi a mettre certaines de mes musiques dedans mais quand j'ai voulu mettre mes clips pris sur wat tv (je precise on sais jamais) je n'ai reussi a ne les caser que dans la partie notes donc forcement sa fonctionne pas!!!
Please help me


----------



## lsr (14 Janvier 2009)

jessa a dit:


> Bonsoir je ne savais pas trops ou poster donc je me lance ici! Voila j'ai acheté mon ipod nano (4go) avant hier et je suis completement larguerj'ai reussi a mettre certaines de mes musiques dedans mais quand j'ai voulu mettre mes clips pris sur wat tv (je precise on sais jamais) je n'ai reussi a ne les caser que dans la partie notes donc forcement sa fonctionne pas!!!
> Please help me



Il faut que tu les convertisse au format MP4 pour pouvoir les ajouter dans la partie vidéo d'itunes (qui les mettera ensuite sur ton ipod).
Une ptite recherche sur google et tu devrais trouver un logiciel qui fait ca !


----------



## berenger00 (25 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,
j' ai un problème : mon ipod touch 32Go se bloque quand je veut aller dans les musiques ou les videos il me met juste la barre du haut et le reste de l' écran comme quand il met un peu de temps a charger, sauf que sa finit par revenir a l' écran d' accueil. j' ai meme essayé le double clic pour afficher la lecture en cours ça ne lit rien quand j' appuie sur play et ça fais comme quand je vais dans ma musique si j' appuye sur musique...
help j' aimerai pouvoir me servir de mon ipod pour écouter de la musique ou des vidéos... c' est un peu son but premier...

merci d' avance


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Une restauration s'impose.


----------



## berenger00 (25 Janvier 2009)

ok mais j' aimerai éviter de tout perdre... les apps que j' ai acheté ne sont pas sur mon compte iTunes sur mon PC et je devrai les racheter pour les ravoir non?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Si tu as fait une sauvegarde, pas de raisons de perdre quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Steph.G (31 Janvier 2009)

P'tite mésaventure que je vous raconte car il y a peut être une autre solution a celle que j'ai trouvé.

Déjà un topo matos.

J'ai un PowerMac G5 1,6Ghz sous Leopard
J'ai un Yamaha RXV 3800
J'ai une Grandé Punto avec le Blue & Me
Et j'ai reçu hier mon iPod classique 120 Go.

J'installe le pod, je synchronise manuellement, j'aime les trucs manuel, histoire de garder le pouvoir 
Bref je transfère tous mes MP3, ce qui est le but, et mes contacts ds le pod.

Je le branche sur l'ampli compatible iPod, que dal 
Je le branche sur le système Blue & Me de la bagnole et que dal 

La j'ai eu peur, avant de choisir le Ipod comme balladeur MP3, j'ai tester celui de ma nièce avec le port usb de l'ampli et dans la bagnole. Tout a fonctionner sans problème.
Mais alors pourquoi le mien refuse de fonctionner 

Simple il faut qu'il soit au format pc...... La je l'ai eu moyen....

Mon beauf m'a prètè son notebook pour que je fasse l'opé, donc restauration sous window du pod.... et re-branchement sur mon G5 pour re- synchronisé musique et contact.

Donc assez déçu d'être obligé d'avoir un pod au format pc mais heureusement qu'Apple nous permet de géré sur Mac un pod au format pc.

J'ai une question, j'aurais pas pu faire 100% de cette opération sur Mac :?:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Steph.G a dit:


> J'ai une question, j'aurais pas pu faire 100% de cette opération sur Mac :?:



Avec un Mac Intel si. Tu aurais installer iTunes sur une partition Windows juste pour formater PC ton iPod.

Sinon, en 15 minutes dans un cybercafé, c'était réglé.


----------



## Steph.G (31 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est a sa que j'ai pensé au début j'aurais un mac intel j'aurais créer une...... partition avec le truc qui est stable sur mac mais pas sur pc  haa oui vista


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Steph.G a dit:


> ... le truc qui est stable sur mac mais pas sur pc  haa oui vista



Et encore.


----------



## Gan (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous  !

Tous d'abords merci Khyu pour l'aide, mais entre temps j'avais trouvé une autre solution, laissez ce décharger mon iPod (enfin d'un coté javais pas des masse le choix hiin -_-) mais ca me servira bien >_< !
Mais maintenant un nouveau problème se pose ... j'explique :

Il y a à peu près une semaine, mon ordinateur re-re-re-plante, ayant marre j'investis dans un pc portable avec comme logiciel vista recu franchement hier . Tous vas bien j'installe iTunes et tous ce qui s'en suit, je branche mon iPod pour transférer les musiques, photos et vidéos sur ce pc, et là ... iTunes me dis que l'on ne peux pas configurer un iPod avec 2 bibliotèques et ne me laisse pas d'autre choix que de formater le iPod, chose que je ne veux ABSOLUMENT PAS faire ! J'ai toujours eu un micro chance avec mes pc, c'est que quand ils plantaient, je me rendais compte que toute les choses importante étaient sauvegarder quelque pars sur un clé.
Enfin bref je me demandais donc comment faire pour transférer la totalité de mon iPod sur mon pc ?

Merci d'avance .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Il faut utiliser un logiciel de transfert externe style Senuti sur mac.

Sur PC, tu as iGadget ou CopyTrans.
Il en existe d'autres mais c'est les seuls qui me viennent.


----------



## Gan (1 Février 2009)

Ok dak, et avec ca je pourrais avoir le continu de l'iPod sur mon PC (normalement) ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Gan a dit:


> Ok dak, et avec ca je pourrais avoir le continu de l'iPod sur mon PC (normalement) ?



Yep !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

bonjour

iPod reçu il y a deux jours et ne démarre plus ! J'ai activé aujourd'hui la fonction "hold" pour la première fois et désactivé en rentrant. Depuis, pas de démarrage !
Ai-je loupé un truc ?
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> iPod reçu il y a deux jours et ne démarre plus ! J'ai activé aujourd'hui la fonction "hold" pour la première fois et désactivé en rentrant. Depuis, pas de démarrage !
> Ai-je loupé un truc ?
> Albert


réparé en appuyant sur menu et bouton central 6 secondes !


----------



## anthiocus (12 Février 2009)

bonjour,
suite à une Grosse Erreur de manipulation, j'ai formaté mon disque dur.
Perdus tous mes fichiers, tous mes dossiers...
Mais mon Ipod est encore plein de tous les morceaux , photos,  installés.
Alors comment faire pour synchroniser ma bibliothèque vide à partir de mon ipod ?
Le contraire est usuel mais dans l'autre sens c'est possible ?

merci.
A.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

anthiocus a dit:


> bonjour,
> suite à une Grosse Erreur de manipulation, j'ai formaté mon disque dur.
> Perdus tous mes fichiers, tous mes dossiers...
> Mais mon Ipod est encore plein de tous les morceaux , photos,  installés.
> ...


Pas de sauvegarde Time machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Il est sur PC apparemment. 

CopyTrans fonctionne très bien.
Par contre, pour les photos, c'est pas la peine. Les photos contenues sur ton iPod sont des vignettes, ce ne sont donc pas les originales, la qualité est très basse.


----------



## Ultsve (14 Février 2009)

Voila j'ai un petit souci..le problème est que je tourne en rond et ne trouve aucune réponse à ma question sur le net.
C'est assez simple...je voudrais revenir a ma liste de lecture sur mon Ipod classic à partir des Artistes et non à partir du titre des albums...
Je l'ai restaurer plusieurs fois de suite mais le problème reste le meme mon cover flow commence à chaque fois à la lettre A du titre de l'album et non de l'artiste...
Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution..?
Par avance merci .


J'éspère avoir posté au bon endroit dans le forum....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Ultsve a dit:


> Voila j'ai un petit souci..le problème est que je tourne en rond et ne trouve aucune réponse à ma question sur le net.
> C'est assez simple...je voudrais revenir a ma liste de lecture sur mon Ipod classic à partir des Artistes et non à partir du titre des albums...
> Je l'ai restaurer plusieurs fois de suite mais le problème reste le meme mon cover flow commence à chaque fois à la lettre A du titre de l'album et non de l'artiste...
> Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution..?
> Par avance merci .




Je dis peut être une bêtise mais il me semble bien que Coverflow ne fonctionne que par Album.


----------



## Ultsve (14 Février 2009)

Oui c'est clair ...saurais-tu comment restaurer pour avoir le coverflow par artiste (en gros par defaut ) ça m'est impossible d'y revenir après 3 restaurations completes de mon Ipod.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Ultsve a dit:


> Oui c'est clair ...saurais-tu comment restaurer pour avoir le coverflow par artiste (en gros par defaut ) ça m'est impossible d'y revenir après 3 restaurations completes de mon Ipod.



Aucunes idées.


----------



## Jumi86 (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai ajouté des films (environ 60GO quand même !) sur mon ipod (classique 80GO) (ils n'étaient pas lisibles par l'ipod, c'était juste dans un soucis de transport et de stockage). Et je ne parviens pas à les retrouver... Ils ne s'affichent pas lorsque j'ouvre l'icone ipod dans le poste de travail. 
Pourtant, la case "utiliser en tant que disque dur" est bien cochée dans itunes... 

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières expertes


----------



## lsr (15 Février 2009)

Jumi86 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai ajouté des films (environ 60GO quand même !) sur mon ipod (classique 80GO) (ils n'étaient pas lisibles par l'ipod, c'était juste dans un soucis de transport et de stockage). Et je ne parviens pas à les retrouver... Ils ne s'affichent pas lorsque j'ouvre l'icone ipod dans le poste de travail.
> Pourtant, la case "utiliser en tant que disque dur" est bien cochée dans itunes...
> ...



Tu les as ajoutés en passant par itunes ?
Est ce que tu les vois dans la partie "vidéos" sur ton ipod ?
Car si tu l'utilise en tant que disque dur, tu peux tout simplement copié collé tes films de ton pc sur ton ipod (en le mettant dans un dossier de ton ipod que tu nommes comme tu veux) mais tu ne pourras pas les lire depuis ton ipod!

donc si tu es passé par itunes pour les mettre sur ton ipod, tu auras du mal à les retrouver...


----------



## Jumi86 (16 Février 2009)

En fait je les ajoutés comme j'aurais ajouté des fichiers quelconques sur un disque dur quelconque en les sélectionnant et en les déplaçant de mon ordi vers l'Ipod, sans passer par Itunes. Ils y étaient bien visibles, et du jour au lendemain, impossible de les retrouver...


----------



## itako (16 Février 2009)

Vérifie si ils prennent encore de la place sur le dd de ton ipod , au moins tu seras déjà sur de les avoirs encore dessus OU pas.


----------



## Ultsve (19 Février 2009)

Bon visiblement personne n'a la solution pour remettre mes albums dans l'ordre des artistes sur mon Ipod...?
Pour ceux qui connaissent le moyen d'y remedier ce serait cool de me le faire connaitre...Merci.


----------



## ptilu220 (22 Février 2009)

Je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire pour mettre des vidéo en avi sur mon ipod nano. J'ai tout essayé mais je n'arrive même pas à les mettre sur itunes. Ce serai bien que quelqu'un qui sais comment faire m'aide.
Merci d'avance pour ceux qui me réponde.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Il faut les encoder en mpeg4.


----------



## aurel78910 (2 Mars 2009)

ptilu220 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire pour mettre des vidéo en avi sur mon ipod nano. J'ai tout essayé mais je n'arrive même pas à les mettre sur itunes. Ce serai bien que quelqu'un qui sais comment faire m'aide.
> Merci d'avance pour ceux qui me réponde.



Pour encoder tes videos en MP4 (seul format video reconnu par Itunes et donc visible sur ton IPod) tu as plusieurs options:

- Soit tu convertis tes videos à partir de VLC > Fichier > Assistant de diffusion et transcodage (mais j'avoue que le résultat est très aléatoire - en particulier avec les flv)
- Soit tu choppes ce merveilleux logiciel qu'est Isquint et tous tes problèmes seront resolus!


----------



## GE83 (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Nouveau sur le forum, je ne trouve pas les archives.
Mon problème avec mon tout nouveau IPOD Touch, Je ne parviens pas à accéder à internet wifi chez moi !

IPOD a trouvé le réseau WIFi, l'adresse IP, le masque des sous-réseaux
j'ai renseigné DNS, Domaine et identifiant client. Le signal WIFI apparait en haut à gauche, mais pas de connection internet avec safari...
De temps à autres il me dit que mon MDP wanadoo n'est pas le bon, et quand je veux aller sur internet, il me dit que je ne suis pas connecté
Merci de votre aide au petit nouveau.
cordialement
Gé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Il faut synchroniser ton iTouch avec ta LiveBox.
Il y a un bouton sur la Livebox pour jumeler...


----------



## GE83 (7 Mars 2009)

Ben oui, j'ai essayé...
j'ai appuyé sur le boutonde la LB, j'ai rentré sur IPOD les différents codes, la clé WEP avec et sans espaces, etc...etc, "attendu , attendu, mais elle n'est jamais venue la connexion " (comme dans la chanson).
çà ne marche toujours pas !
est-ce que j'ai raté quelqhe chose
Merci à toi


----------



## bento sushi (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

mon ipod c'est eteind je n'arrive plus a le rallumer quant je le branche sur mon ordi  il ne le reconner pas quant je le branche avec un cordon usb directement sur une prise de courant il ne ce recharche pas au secour j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide


----------



## bento sushi (11 Mars 2009)

quant je mais mon ipod sous une lampe l'ecran est nor mais je vois le titre de mon dernier podcast que j'ai lue et le bouton pause est activé ma batterie est pleine


----------



## Geo75 (12 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, 
mon ipod ne s'allume plus, enfin je vois le logo apple et j'ai entendu de la musique.
le probleme est que je ne vois que le logo, impossible de voir quoi que se soit d'autre. je l'ai reinitialiser plus de 10 fois et je viens d'aller dans le diagnostic ipod. j'ai restauré le programme de l'ipod 8 fois et tout mes programme sont a jour, la preuve mon second ipod fonctionne parfaitement.
il n'a subit aucun choc violent a ma connaissance, que faire? 

il est tjs sous garantie, il date du mois de janvier2009

merci d'avance:rose:


----------



## schkopi (17 Mars 2009)

J'ai un ipod classic 160 Go
un imac 24" avec leopard a jour

je ne sais pas si c'est lié a la mise a jour de itunes ce matin ou non, mais des que je le branche sur le mac, j'ai un écran opaque qui apparait et qui me demande d'éteindre le mac et de le redémarrer..

bien sur j'ai ce message a chaque fois...

une aide?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Ca te le faisait avant la mise à jour d'iTunes ?


----------



## schkopi (17 Mars 2009)

non pas avant la MAJ.. mais je ne l'ai pas branché depuis quelques semaines.. donc peut etre qu'une autre MAJ en est la cause..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Essaie de désinstaller et de réinstaller iTunes.


----------



## schkopi (17 Mars 2009)

tu supprimes quoi en plus de l'appli pour faire une désinstallation clean ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Une petite recherche sur les forums ?


----------



## gady83 (18 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous,

Mon ipod fonctionne impecablement bien sur mon ordinateur mais lorsque je décide de le brancher sur d'autres ordi, il est inutilisable. 

On m'a parlée d'une histoire comme quoi les ipod ne peuvent etre reconnu que  par 5 ordi différents.  Est ce une légende ?

Si c'est le cas, comment faire pour réinitialiser le tout, en sachant qu'une réinitialisation de l'ipod ne change rien?

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## lsr (19 Mars 2009)

gady83 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Mon ipod fonctionne impecablement bien sur mon ordinateur mais lorsque je décide de le brancher sur d'autres ordi, il est inutilisable.
> 
> ...


Tu peux gérer ta musique via itunes sur un seul ordi, par contre tu peux l'utiliser aussi comme disque dur externe et la tu pourras échanger des fichiers en le branchant sur d'autres ordi !
Quand tu branches ton ipod sur ton pc, vas dans itunes et coche la case "utilise comme disque dur externe" ou quelque chose comme ca.
c'est quoi comme ipod en fait ?


----------



## Djiminie (19 Mars 2009)

J'ai l'ipod 4éme génération depuis 1an!
Et mon frere en a acheté un récemment .
Mais nous avons eu un virus sur l'ordi donc tout nos fichiers ont été supprimés.Depuis il refonctionne,mais mon frere a mis son ipod sur l'ordi pour mettre ses musiques.Donc lorsque je branche le mien ,on me marque :"Un ipod ne peut etre synchronisé qu'avec une seule bibliothéque Itunes a la fois..."
Comment faire pour ne pas supprimer toutes mes musiques ?
Et pour avoir chacun sa bibliothéque Itunes?

Merci de me répondre!


----------



## schkopi (25 Mars 2009)

j'ai reinstallé itunes..
ca plante
voici le message



> Wed Mar 25 20:03:52 2009
> panic(cpu 1 caller 0x003EB97C): "IOUSBDevice::_RESERVEDIOUSBDevice8 called\n"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.9.59/libkern/c++/OSMetaClass.cpp:816
> Backtrace (CPU 1), Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
> 0x213539e8 : 0x12b4f3 (0x45b13c 0x21353a1c 0x1335e4 0x0)
> ...


je craque. Je ne peux plus brancher mon ipod 160 sur mon imac 24".
j'ai reinitialisé la pram
reparer les autorisations...

Le pb c'est que je n'arrive pas a identifier "quand" ca a commencé.
J'ai changé le disque dur interne du mac car j'avais des soucis
mon iphone marche
J'ai du installer un bidule pour passerl'iphone en DFU est ce que ca peut etre lié ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

schkopi a dit:


> j'ai reinstallé itunes..
> ca plante
> voici le message
> 
> ...



Ouaip. Le problème vient des drivers USB.


```
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass(2.0.4)@0x214 7d000->0x21486fff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily(2.0. 5)@0x7ba000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(3.1.5)@0x596000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily(1.5.5)@0x7d3000
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite(3.0.0)@0x939000->0x93dfff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(3.1.5)@0x596000
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(3.1.5)@0x596000->0x5eafff
```



En bidouillant tes drivers pour passer ton iPhone en mode DFU, ça a altéré tes gestionnaires USB. C'est normal. C'est des drivers de 10.5.5 qui fonctionnent sur du système 10.5.6 : kernel panic oblige.
Réinstalle la mise à jour de MacOS 10.5.6 en version combo.
Tu la trouves sur le site d'Apple.
Ca reglera le problème.

Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## schkopi (28 Mars 2009)

tu m'as sauvé
1000 mercis c'etait bien ca


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

schkopi a dit:


> tu m'as sauvé
> 1000 mercis c'etait bien ca



Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## natcol (8 Avril 2009)

salut a vous tous je suis nouvelle sur ce site et moi jai un problème avec mon ipod ...jai vue vos coms et vous avez lair de bien vous i connaitre donc je v vous expliquer la situation je conte sur vous bien sur !!

donc voila jai un ipod nano et mon probleme et que quant je le branche a mon pc le logiciel itunes ne le detecte pas ,la seul choses cest que mon ipod se met en charge apar ce charger jarrive a rien fr et jaimerai bien mettre des musique ectr...  je c que quant on a un probleme il faut regarder dans source mais vous aller peut etre me prendre pour une beubeu lol mais je le voie pas du tt cette onglet bref mon ipod nest pas detecter par itunes pour tant jai la derniere version jai suivie les etapes indiquer a faire sur le site officel de apple mais rien a faire je narrive pas a regler le probleme  donc voila je conte sur vous pour maider a trouver une solution  

et jespere quil ne me faudra pas aller cher un depaneur parce que sa me ferrai bien chier vue que sa ft que 2jours que jai mon ipod 

aidderrr moi svp merci beaucoup , je suis en detresse et vous donne toute ma confiance donc jespere etre satisfaite 

bisous a tous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h35 ----------

dailleur je vouller rajouter que jai deja réinstaler itunes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------

jai fait un diagnostique et voila ce que sa me dit si jamais sa peut vous aider moi ji connais rien 


**** Informations relatives aux modules externes ****

Aucun module externe installé.

**** Tests de connectivité iPod/iPhone ****

iPodService 8.1.1.10 est en cours dexécution.
iTunesHelper 8.1.1.10 est en cours dexécution.
Apple Mobile Device service 2.12.36.0 est en cours dexécution.

Contrôleurs de bus USB :

Contrôleur hôte universel USB Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM - 24C2.  Le périphérique fonctionne correctement.
Contrôleur hôte universel USB Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM - 24C4.  Le périphérique fonctionne correctement.
Contrôleur hôte universel USB Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM - 24C7.  Le périphérique fonctionne correctement.
Contrôleur hôte étendu USB 2.0 Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM - 24CD.  Le périphérique fonctionne correctement.

Contrôleurs dhôte FireWire (IEEE 1394) :

Contrôleur hôte compatible IEE 1394 VIA OHCI.  Le périphérique fonctionne correctement.

Appareil le plus récent non connecté actuellement :

iPod nano (deuxième génération) la version 1.1.3 du microprogramme est en cours dexécution
Numéro de série :     5K828056V8T


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Inutile de poster partout ta question. Une fois ça suffit.
Donc je t'invite à attendre les réponses dans le fil approprié.
J'ai fermé deux de tes sujets...
Patience.


----------



## natcol (8 Avril 2009)

sa sert a rien de senerver c juste que je suis nouvelle et je ne retrouver pas les pages que javer mi en ligne justement 
et en plus je pensser que cette page été plus aproprier a mon probleme voila tt 
dailleur je vouller suprimer ce que javer demander avant mais vue que je ne trouver pas les page que javer mit en ligne je nest pas pu donc voila, merci com meme de lavoir ft ...
pour tout te dir je conter sur toi parce que taver lair de bien ti connaitre 
mais si c pour avoir une reponsse ds trois mois c pas la pénne 
si tu ve pas maider tenpi 

je conter sur vous. 
parcontre si je ne doit pas faut me le dir comme sa c claire...


en plus de sa taver bien dit quil faller plus de detail donc jai donner tous les  details sur mon probleme, ce que je navais pas ft avant, je pensser bien faire c tt  

et faut pas prendre mal ce que je vien de dir parce que ce nest pas une critique et sa nest pas mechant nn plus 

donc moi parcontre je tinvite a maider mais si tu ne veux pas c pas grave je ne v pas en mourire pour autt 

c juste que quen quelqun te demande un conseil tu repond mais pas au mien si mon probleme et inintéréssant pour toi dit le et c tt 
je c que pour toi sa doit etre quelle que choses de biddon comme probleme mais sa nest pas le cas pour ts le monde la preuve ...

sinn moi je te souhaite une bonne fin daprem en atente dune reponsse favorable de toi ou dune autre personne ciao


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

natcol a dit:


> sa sert a rien de senerver c juste que je suis nouvelle et je ne retrouver pas les pages que javer mi en ligne justement
> et en plus je pensser que cette page été plus aproprier a mon probleme voila tt
> dailleur je vouller suprimer ce que javer...



Je me suis arrêté là. Ca commençait à piquer les yeux. 
Comme tu peux le constater on est sur un forum, un lieu où on échange sur internet, via des mots. Des vrais hein. Pas des trucs en sms-style djeunz prout c'est tout. Pour se faire comprendre, il est donc de bon ton de s'adapter à la langue parlé sur le dit-forum. Ici : du français. Incroyable. 

Ensuite, avant de poster quoi que ce soit, on tâte un peu le terrain, histoire de s'adapter. On fait quelques recherches, on s'informe.
On ne débarque pas dans un endroit en demandant partout de l'aide (j'ai fermé deux de tes discussions qui traitaient exactement du même sujet). Surtout lorsqu'on ne fait aucuns efforts orthographiques et que l'on vient à peine d'arriver.

Et si tu te contentais d'écrire convenablement, j'essaierai avec joie (et les camarades aussi, j'en suis sûr) de t'aider. Il n'est pas question d'écrire divinement bien, je fais moi-même des fautes, mais d'essayer, dans la mesure du possible d'écrire convenablement. 

Et pour le fonctionnement du forum : c'est ici.
A bientôt.


----------



## Lily2b (8 Avril 2009)

J'aurais bien aimé essayer de répondre à la dame , mais seulement je n'ai pas compris un mot de ce charabia "smsien" , excepté "ipod" et "itunes" 

De ce que j'ai cru lire , c'est ton pc qui ne reconnait pas ton ipod , ça arrive . Il va falloir le définir en tant que disque dur pour qu'il soit reconnu . Si tu me confirme que c'est bien ça ton problème , je te cherche la manip' que j'ai du faire il y a bien longtemps et que je n'ai plus en tête ^.^


----------



## natcol (8 Avril 2009)

lol oui c bien sa !!

itunes ne detecte pas mon ipod 

et mon ordi non plus ne le detecte pas 
je c pas koi faire

si tu peux me dire la manipulation sa serré super cool merciiii


----------



## itako (8 Avril 2009)

reset usine, formatage, réinstallation itunes...

L'écran d'ipod s'allume au branchement?


----------



## natcol (9 Avril 2009)

ouuuulalala j'ai rien comprit tu c je ne mit connait pas du tout si tu peux m'expliquer sa serrai cool merci

reset usine sa ce trouve ou tt ce que tu vien de me dire  

réponse pour itako

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------

je sai très bien  ...

maintenant je vais pas commencer a me prendre la tête ac quelqu'un 
j'ai fait de mon mieux et si t pas content c pareil 

je ne parle pas le français correctement  c pour sa que j'ai mal écrit  
alors pas si INCROYABLE que sa finalement !!

et comme je lé dèjas dit je n'y connait rien 
alors comment tu ve que je me renseigne sur ce site   
c'est pas du tout mon fort 

sa peux arriver comme méme c'est pas si grave 

et arrete de dire que je mets des mots du genre djeunz prout cest tout 

je n'est même pas écrit sa 
alors faut arréter d'éxagérer 

SA VA LA JE PARLE ASSER BIEN LE FRANCAIS POUR TOI !!

dans la vie faut savoir acsepter les différence OK 

breff maintenant je vais faire encore + déffort
comme sa tous le monde et content  

*j'ai juste envie que sa ce passe bien entre nous tous 
*
*merci *pour les renseignements du site 

il me faut du temps pour m'adapter c'est tout !! tu peux acsepter sa non !!??

a l'avenir je ferrai de mon mieu pour que tous le monde me comprenent  

et jespere que vous avez comprit cette foi ce que j'ai dit parce que la 
j'ai vraiment fait de mon mieux et je ne pourrai pas faire mieux que sa 

en tout cas je m'exscuse pour tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------

pour itako 

je te recompose un message parce-que je pense que celui d'avant nets pas bien écrit et j'ai envie que tu comprennent ce que je té dit 

et vue qu'on ma fait plusieurs foi la reflétions de ne pas écrire correctement je préfère te réécrire .


donc

je voulais comme même te remercier de tes conseilles 

c'est pas que je n'ai rien comprit, 
c'est juste que je ne sai pas ou sa ce trouve reset usine, formater

par contre si tu pourrai m'expliquer ou sa ce trouve sa serrai super simpat de ta par  merciii 

en tout cas j'espère que ta bien comprit ce que j'ai écrit  ... 


salut et a bientôt j'espère


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2009)

Justement, si on essaie de t'aider et de répondre, c'est parce qu'on accepte qu'une personne puisse faire des erreurs au départ. Il faut juste accepter les critiques constructives et se rendre compte que tu n'es pas en face de nous. Donc, on ne peut te juger que sur ton écriture et ce que tu véhicules avec elle.

ne le prends pas mal, ne réagis pas de manière agressive, etc. C'est la meilleure solution pour arriver à nouer un dialogue serein et constructif.

La plus rapide pour résoudre tes soucis de iPod, c'est lorsque tu le branches a iTunes, tu clic sur le bouton RESTAURER, cela le remettra totalement a zéro et il devrait ensuite marcher normalement.


----------



## natcol (9 Avril 2009)

désoler si j'ai parue agressive mais sa nété pas du tout mon intention je voulais juste expliquer mon point de vue  et expliquer pourquoi j'ai eu des problèmes pour écrire  

merci de ton conseil je vais essayer tout de suite 

et si jamais je ne trouve pas j'espère pouvoir conter sur toi 

et je veux juste rajouter que je suis désoler si je peux paraitre chiante para port a sa 
je veux parler du fait que ne trouve pas tout tout de suite

merci encore 

jte redirai si mon problème et régler 

a++

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------

c'est encore moi 
alors je vais t'expliquer 
je ne peux pas mettre restaurer vue que mon ipod n'est pas détecté pas itunes et mon ordinateur ne le détecte pas non plus  

ou alors c'est moi qui n'est pas regarder au bonne endroit et c'est peut être pour sa que je n'est pas vue restaurer 



que faire ??


----------



## Chouux (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Je vois qu'il y a de nombreux connaisseurs sur ce forum, c'est pourquoi je me suis inscrit en vitesse pour vous faire part de mon problème :
J'ai un ipod nano chromatique (16Gb) et le même problème que beaucoup de personne sur ce forum, l'iTunes ne le détecte plus. J'ai donc ré-installer plusieurs fois iTunes et de le réparer (une fois sur 2 ça marche car dès fois il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à arrêter le service de l'iPod), essayé de restauré (la restauration au bout de 5 heures n'était toujours pas fini), J'ai fait MENU + play/pause, j'ai aussi essayé Menu+bouton central.
Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire. J'ai vu que le moyen le plus simple était de restauré sauf que je ne peut pas restauré comme je l'ais dit à la phrase précédente. J'ai vu aussi que l'on pouvait, pour les iPhone, tout remettre à 0(quelque chose du genre). 
Comme je ne m'y connait pas vraiment, je me demandais si on pouvait le faire pour les iPod nano et si il n'y avait pas de risque ou autres.. 
De toutes façon je ne vois plus que sa...
J'espère que quelqu'un verra ce message assez vite =S
Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui m'aideront


----------



## citron-limonade (12 Avril 2009)

bonjour,

      J'ai un ipod nano 3g 8 giga,
mais j'ai un problème : je n'arrive pas à mettre des films dessus

      Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aidez s'il vous plaît en décrivant bien les étapes à suivre parce que moi et l'informatique ça fait 2  .

merci d'avance,

cordialement.

Joyeuses Pâques.​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Un petit coup de main.


----------



## Chouux (13 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, tout d'abord j'ai supprimer mes musiques de l'iTunes mais en les conservant dans iTunes music.
J'ai fait un test de connectivité iPod/iPhone sur iTunes et voilà ce que celà me marque. (Voir si dessous)
Je ne peut pas aller voir "Aide" car internet explorer ne marche plus --'
Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Remettre mon ordinateur à Zero ? Mon ordinateur à souvent eu beaucoup de problèmes et n'en a encore... Je pense que je vais essayé chez quelqu'un, pour voir si cela vient de chez moi. 
En tout cas si vous avez d'autres solutions dite-le moi. 

Ps : Excusez-moi l'image est toute petite..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Comment se fait-il qu'internet explorer ne fonctionne plus ?
Tu as essayé de désinstaller complètement et proprement iTunes ?
Essaie éventuellement sur une autre session utilisateur ou sur un autre ordinateur.


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2009)

Ou mieux, installer Firefox, ça remplace avantageusement Internet Explorer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h37 ----------




			
				natcol a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas mettre restaurer vue que mon ipod n'est pas détecté pas itunes et mon ordinateur ne le détecte pas non plus



Là, il y a un souci au niveau du système.

Essaye de créer une nouvelle session d'utilisateur afin de partir de quelque chose de nouveau et teste si cette fois-ci cela fonctionne.

SI cela ne marche pas, je pensais te recommander de mettre le baladeur en mode DFU, c'est un peu compliqué, et du coup, je ne suis pas certain que cela fonctionne non plus si le système ne te reconnaît pas.


----------



## Chouux (18 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Alors j'ai désinstaller complètement iTunes et ré-installer. Sa ne marche toujours pas. Il me reste plus qu'à essayer sur un autre ordinateur
Je ne sais pas pourquoi Internet Explorer ne marche plus. Il y a Deux messages qui s'affichent quand je l'ouvre : "pyagcore.search.searchdetection" sur ce message c'est marqué "Null" alors je sais pas du tout ce que sait mais bon,  je le ferme et un autre message apparait "Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library" avec marqué "this application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information"
J'utilise Firefox mais quand j'appuie sur Aide (voir message précédent) c'est internet explorer qui s'ouvre.
En tout cas merci beaucoup


----------



## elenou (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'àcheter un MacPRO et un iPOD nano et je n'arrive pas a voir comment telecharger et gerer des videos clips; apparement itunes ne gere pas des video clips. merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Salut et bienvenue ! 

Il faut que tes vidéos soient en mpeg4.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, utilise un encodeur comme Handbrake ou FFmpegX.


----------



## Paeleben (1 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je suis le possesseur d'un iPod Nano 4ème génération orange de 16Go depuis ce jour. Seulement voilà, en le connectant à mon ordi, j'ai tout fait pour installer les machins, puis après avoir synchronisé ma musique, il redémarre et là que vois-je, la page de choix de la langue. Je me dis que c'est normal et essaie d'utiliser la molette pour sélectionner "Français". Mais voilà que iPod ne veut pas répondre à ma demande. Alors ça m'embête bien quand même. Il est tout neuf et j'ai toujours été très satisfait par les produits Apple. Auriez-vous une explication à ce problème (ne me répondez pas qu'il faut dévérouiller le bouton hold, je le prendrais mal... ). Merci de vous manifester si vous avez un début de solution au moins.

PS : j'ai déjà essayé de le redémarrer, de le restaurer, de le charger au maximum, en vain. :hein:


----------



## Vladimok (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment vérifié le bon fonctionnement de la batterie de l'iPod Touch 16 Go ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Paeleben a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis le possesseur d'un iPod Nano 4ème génération orange de 16Go depuis ce jour. Seulement voilà, en le connectant à mon ordi, j'ai tout fait pour installer les machins, puis après avoir synchronisé ma musique, il redémarre et là que vois-je, la page de choix de la langue. Je me dis que c'est normal et essaie d'utiliser la molette pour sélectionner "Français". Mais voilà que iPod ne veut pas répondre à ma demande. Alors ça m'embête bien quand même. Il est tout neuf et j'ai toujours été très satisfait par les produits Apple. Auriez-vous une explication à ce problème (ne me répondez pas qu'il faut dévérouiller le bouton hold, je le prendrais mal... ). Merci de vous manifester si vous avez un début de solution au moins.
> 
> PS : j'ai déjà essayé de le redémarrer, de le restaurer, de le charger au maximum, en vain. :hein:



Salut.
T'as vérifié le bouton hold ? 
C'est pas normal que tu ne puisses pas le restaurer.
Qu'est ce qui se passe quand tu veux faire une restauration usine ?



Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment vérifié le bon fonctionnement de la batterie de l'iPod Touch 16 Go ?
> 
> Merci



Tu devrais être encore plus vague...


----------



## Paeleben (1 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est une restauration usine comme tu dis mais quand je fais restaurer, tout se passe correctement, il met extraction du logicieln il me demande mon mot de passe, je valide et il redémarre.

Sauf qu'aujourd'hui j'ai eu un autre problème. En le connectant à mon ordi, il s'est mis à redémarré tout seul mais plusieurs fois à la suite très rapidement. La pomme clignotait toutes les secondes à peut près. J'ai du débrancher le câble et le remettre pour qu'il s'affiche enfin sur iTunes. C'est trop bizarre...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Oulah. Ca sent le roussi cette histoire.
Il a déjà fonctionné ? Ou il est neuf de chez neuf ?
Si tu viens de l'acheter, je pense à un modèle défaillant. 
Je t'invite à aller le changer là où tu l'as acheté.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Mai 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment vérifié le bon fonctionnement de la batterie de l'iPod Touch 16 Go ?
> 
> Merci



J'ai l'impression que la batterie ce vide un peu trop rapidement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Paeleben a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis le possesseur d'un iPod Nano 4ème génération orange de 16Go depuis ce jour. Seulement voilà, en le connectant à mon ordi, j'ai tout fait pour installer les machins, puis après avoir synchronisé ma musique, il redémarre et là que vois-je, la page de choix de la langue. Je me dis que c'est normal et essaie d'utiliser la molette pour sélectionner "Français". Mais voilà que iPod ne veut pas répondre à ma demande. Alors ça m'embête bien quand même. Il est tout neuf et j'ai toujours été très satisfait par les produits Apple. Auriez-vous une explication à ce problème (ne me répondez pas qu'il faut dévérouiller le bouton hold, je le prendrais mal... ). Merci de vous manifester si vous avez un début de solution au moins.
> 
> PS : j'ai déjà essayé de le redémarrer, de le restaurer, de le charger au maximum, en vain. :hein:



Tout dépend de l'utilisation, de l'âge de la batterie et de la température de fonctionnement.
Si le Wifi est activé, si on surf sur internet, si on utilise la vidéo ou des applications gourmandes... C'est très variable.

Un exemple simple : si tu communiques avec ton téléphone portable : en 3/4h la batterie est vidée. Si il reste en veille, il tient une semaine.


----------



## yakamoné (2 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous de si bonne heure le week end !
Je suis l'heureux detenteur d'un classic 120 et jusqu'ici tout baignait.
Or j'ai voulu faire une syncro, apres plusieurs mois pour rentrer des nouvelles données audio hier et là on m'a demandé de faire une restauration, ce que j'ai fait.
Puis la syncro s'est faite normalement, or apres eject, l' Ipod me dit ne pas avoir de musique !!!je n'arrive pas à trouver mes données sur l'appareil, malgre que le disque dur annonce etre  occupe par cette musique.
a botre avis ?que faire ?merci bcp.
ps: je précise avoir changé le disque de mon pc, il y a 2 mois.


----------



## Paeleben (2 Mai 2009)

Oui, sauf que là, mon iPod est tout neuf. J'ai remarqué également qu'après plusieurs minutes de veille sans y toucher, le fait d'appuyer sur un bouton (sauf la fonction molette) réanime l'écran, mais après il ne fait pu rien. C'est fou quand même...

Je ne vois pas d'où pourrait venir le problème. Une mauvaise connexion à l'intérieur de l'iPod ? Sinon je ne vois pas. Pourtant les boutons réagissent mais pas pour le firmware...


----------



## Chouux (3 Mai 2009)

J'ai essayé mon iPod chez quelqu'un et il marche parfaitement. Cela vient donc de mon ordinateur (Je suis rassurée)


----------



## miaou (5 Mai 2009)

depuis ce matin je rencontre un problème similaire
je connecte mon ipod classic sur mon imac : tout va bien 
je le branche sur le macbook  non seulement la connexion ne se fait pas ,mais se bloque .obligé de le réinitialiser
c'est arrivé d'un coup ce matin, hier tout marchais bien sans aucun problème
ça peux venir d'où ? 
ce n'est pas la prise USB qui foire, j'y branche sans prollème une clé mais
maintenant je n'ose plus brancher mon iphone sur le macbook et ça c'est très embêtant


----------



## quetzal (4 Juin 2009)

Je viens d'acheter un nouveau iPod Touch 32 Go. J'ai d'abord installé la dernière version d'iTunes, puis importé ma musique, des photos et des applications. Il faut noter que ces dernières étaient présentes il y a quelques jours sur le modèle 16 Go, neuf aussi, contre lequel j'ai échangé celui-ci, et que toutes marchaient parfaitement. 

 J'ai d'abord rencontré quelques problèmes de blocage d'un morceau en branchant un écouteur, peut-être parce qu'il n'était pas assez enfoncé. J'ai ensuite compris, en mettant l'écouteur d'origine, qu'il fallait enfoncer celui-ci. 

Mais je n'ai pas résolu le problème suivant rencontré : le non-démarrage de nombreuses applications, notamment de flux RSS comme l'application Le Monde, New York Times, mais même d'autres qui ne demandent pas de connexion Internet, comme Easy Task. Lorsque je clique sur l'une des icônes de ces applications,l'écran d'accueil de celle-ci s'ouvre brièvement, puis l'iPod revient à la page de menu contenant toutes les applications.

J'ai ensuite suivi tous les pas de la restauration indiquées dans le premier message de ce fil. iTunes m'a indiqué qu'il mettait à jour le logiciel de l'iPod (27 Mo). J'ai restauré tous les fichiers, à partir de la même base de données. Et le problème se reproduit. La restauration ne l'a pas réglé.

Avez-vous rencontré des problèmes similaires ? Que faire dans ce cas ? Faut-il demander un échange standard du iPod au SAV ? le modèle 16 Go, que j'ai utilisé 24 heures avec les même s applications marchait parfaitement. 




Khyu a dit:


> On le dira jamais assez, si vous avez le moindre soucis avec votre iPod (synchronisation, bug, ...), *Restaurez votre iPod à l'aide d'iTunes*.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

C'est probablement un souci logiciel.
Restaure ton Touch sans utiliser ta précédente sauvegarde.
Et recharge toutes tes applications une à une. C'est effectivement très lourd, long et fastidieux, mais il faut que tu te créés un nouvel iPod. Idem avec la zik, les vidéos, les prefs, les images, les RdV et les contacts...
Ton ancienne sauvegarde est "daubée" parce que ce n'est pas exactement le même modèle. 

Tiens-nous au jus.


----------



## quetzal (4 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est probablement un souci logiciel.
> Restaure ton Touch sans utiliser ta précédente sauvegarde.
> Et recharge toutes tes applications une à une. C'est effectivement très lourd, long et fastidieux, mais il faut que tu te créés un nouvel iPod. Idem avec la zik, les vidéos, les prefs, les images, les RdV et les contacts...
> Ton ancienne sauvegarde est "daubée" parce que ce n'est pas exactement le même modèle.
> ...



Merci. Je vais essayer. En fait, je n'avais pas utilisé la sauvegarde du 16 Go sur le 32 Go, mais uniquement la sauvegarde de la première installation du 32 Go. Mais tu as raison, il faut que je fasse un essai en réinstallant sans sauvegardant.

Et j'ai oublié de mentionner que, curieusement, mon Macbook ouvre non seulement iTunes mais aussi iPhoto quand je branche mon iPod Touch dessus. Savoir pourquoi...
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

iPhoto est probablement paramètré pour s'ouvrir à l'insertion d'une carte mémoire.
Il considère l'iPhone comme tel. Donc...


----------



## FARIDATIAR (4 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
Mise à jour logiciel Itunes impossible. Voici les informations :
-Mise à jour de logiciel :
- Quick time : version 7.6.2 - taille 50.4 Mo (fixé)
- Itunes : vesion 8.2.0 - taille 50.04 Mo (mouline depuis 10 minutes)
- Mise à jour de l'utilitaire : version 5.4.2 - taille 18.9 Mo (fixé)

Itunes dit : 1 autre utilisateur exécute Itunes sur cet ordinateur (alors ????).
Quitter Itunes dans tous les sessions (il n'y en a aucune d'ouverte) avant de continuer cette mise à jour.
Je suis bloquée car tout est grisé. Je fais quoi ?
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ce serait très sympa.
Je précise par ailleurs que je ne peux pas mettre à jour d'autres logiciels car Mac me demande de fermer des applications qui ne sont pas ouvertes !
Si personne n'a une solution à me proposer je vais aller dans un magasin spécialisé mac.
Très bonne soirée à tous et merci de votre soutien
FT


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Un petit forcer à quitter et un redémarrage fera pas de mal. 
Si ça persiste, une réinstallation d'itunes sera la bienvenue.


----------



## quetzal (5 Juin 2009)

Merci Khyu, cela marche, maintenant. Après suppression de 2 ou 3 applications suspectes.
Perdu beaucoup de temps par contre à essayer de synchroniser certaines applications sur le réseau Wifi, mais cela marche maintenant.


----------



## FARIDATIAR (5 Juin 2009)

Merci de ton aide mais toujours le même problème. 
Hier, je suis allée ds 1 boutique "mac" pour un problème de capacité mémoire (j'ai un macbook blanc 1 Go) il m'a mis une barette de 2,5 Go. C'est top, mais j'ai oublié de lui dire que j'avais des problèmes de chargement de mise à jour de logiciels. Je vais le recontacter.
Encore merci de ton aide et bonne journée.
FT


----------



## Cleveland (6 Juin 2009)

J'aimerai savoir si l'iPod Touch peut synchronise tout seul les nouveaux PodCast auquels je suis abonné sans le brancher via le mac ???


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2009)

Pas au niveau d'une synchro automatique, mais tu peux télécharger régulièrement des podcasts sur ton iPod directement en WIFI sans soucis.


----------



## Cleveland (6 Juin 2009)

Comment faire ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2009)

Tu te rends sur le podcast voulu dans ton iPod , la tu as en bas la mention "plus d'épisodes" qui te permettra d'aller sur iTunes télécharger les autres émissions dispos.

Tu peux également te rendre directement dans iTunes sur ton iPod et charger les nouveaux Podcasts de ton choix.


----------



## quetzal (6 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> iPhoto est probablement paramètré pour s'ouvrir à l'insertion d'une carte mémoire.
> Il considère l'iPhone comme tel. Donc...



Je n'ai plus les problèmes de blocage de l'iPod Touch, mais iPhoto s'ouvre toujours lorsque je le branche sur mon MacBook. C'est un comble pour un Mac, quand même, non ?

Je ne veux pas déparamétrer iPhoto pour l'ouverture à l'insertion d'une carte mémoire. Alors comment faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Pas de solutions.
Il considère l'iPhone comme une carte mémoire et il n'y a pas de fonctions pour en exclure certaines.


----------



## quetzal (18 Juin 2009)

J'ai voulu recycler mon iPod 4G 20 go, en le donnant à ma mère et en le synchronisant avec sa bibliothèque de musique, qui elle est sur un ordinateur sous Windows XP. Après avoir branché le iPod sur son ordinateur et ouvert iTunes, celui-ci me propose de restaurer les règlages d'origine de l'iPod pour fonctionner sous ce système.

Je fais la restauration, branche l'iPod sur le secteur jusqu'à ce que la pomme puis le menu de langue s'affiche. Je choisis le français. Puis, je branche à nouveau l'iPod sur l'ordinateur sous Windows, et je lance une synchronisation. Il y a environ 6 Go de musique dans iTunes.

Or au bout de quelques dizaines de secondes, la synchro s'arrête après avoir seulement copié quelques 400 Mo, et une fenêtre d'alerte s'affiche :

"Echec de la tentative de copie sur le disque "ipod..." Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-69)". 

Je recommence 2 ou 3 fois la procédure, avec le même résultat. 

J'ai du mal à interpréter ce problème : s'agit-il d'un problème matériel du iPod, ou bien d'un problème logiciel ? Faut-il le laisser sur le secteur jusqu'à qu'il soit complêtement rechargé, ou bien cela ne fait-il pas de différence ?

Le iPod a déjà quelques années, mais n'a pas été utilisé intensivement. J'ai eu auparavant quelques soucis de blocage sur certains morceaux. Cela signifie-t-il que des parties du disque de l'iPod sont corrompus ? Si oui, que faire ? Y a-t-il un moyen de faire une restauration plus poussée, et de résoudre le problème rencontré ? Quel est votre diagnostic ?


----------



## Vladimok (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reinitialisé mon iPod Touch v2 OS 3.0, il me demande un mot de passe pour la connexion à ma LIVEBOX, je mets quoi ??????

Merci


----------



## quetzal (19 Juin 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai reinitialisé mon iPod Touch v2 OS 3.0, il me demande un mot de passe pour la connexion à ma LIVEBOX, je mets quoi ??????



Tu mets tes paramètres Wifi habituels, bien sur.


----------



## Vladimok (19 Juin 2009)

quetzal a dit:


> Tu mets tes paramètres Wifi habituels, bien sur.



Pourtant avec la v2.2 je n'avais mis que l'adresse mac


----------



## llpc (21 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 
J'ai un gros souci sur mon Ipod.
Itunes le détecte bien mais me demande de le restaurer. j'ai beau accepter, il semble dien effectuer l'opération  et rien ne change. Je n'arrive plus à modifier le contenu de mon Ipod. Ni rajouter de chanson, ni en enlever, plus rien du tout.
Je crois que c'est arrivé après que mon ordi ait été atteint par un virus...
Je ne sais pas quoi faire. 
Quelqu'un aurait une solution???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lsr (21 Juin 2009)

petite question moi aussi par rapport à mon ipod touch qui tourne avec OS 3.0...
depuis quelques temps déjà je gere la musique avec winamp, je trouve ca beaucoup plus pratique, mais la depuis que j'ai mis à jour la bête, les musiques que je rajoute n'apparaissent pas sur l'ipod, ni aucune playlist...
pourtant dans winamp il me dit bien que ca a été rajouté, je n'ai aucun message d'erreur...
quelqu'un à le même soucis?


----------



## rafiki00 (31 Juillet 2009)

Voila je me permet de m inscrire pour vous demandez un petit conseil car j ai un problème avec mon ipod!

Alors j ai un ipod blanc 60 GO et j ai un problème que je n ai pas vu mentionner sur les forums que j ai parcouru j explique je lance une musique la musique commence 10sec plus tard la chanson se met en pose et l ipod saute la musique et je me retrouve a la musique suivante avec un temps de lecture aléatoire.Je sais pas si mon explication est trés claire....

J ai pas encore essayer de le reinitiallisé car je n ai pas le cable USB mais je le recupererais d ici quelque jours mais es-ce que j ai une chance de le récuperer? 

Merci a vous d avance c est cool ce que vous faites


----------



## quetzal (5 Août 2009)

Curieux, Rafik, ton problème. Cela ressemble beaucoup à un problème matériel. Tu as essayé de réinitialiser ?


----------



## edtheone (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour,


J'ai un problème avec mon ipod nano, ce dernier ne fais plus d'avance rapide ! Je l'ai éteint à plusieurs reprise sans succès. 

Aidez-moi?


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

llpc a dit:


> Je crois que c'est arrivé après que mon ordi ait été atteint par un virus...
> Je ne sais pas quoi faire.



je ne pense pas que ton ipod soit sensible aux virus.
Tente une restauration complète de ton ipod.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------




edtheone a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai un problème avec mon ipod nano, ce dernier ne fais plus d'avance rapide ! Je l'ai éteint à plusieurs reprise sans succès.
> ...



Idem tente une réinitialisation / Restauration de ton ipod conformément aux instructions d'Apple à ce sujet.
Sujet débattu sur ce forum également.


----------



## edtheone (10 Août 2009)

Excusez-moi, je suis nouveau comment fait-on une réinitialisation?


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1320?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Google : réinitialisation ipod...


----------



## Hagakure (26 Août 2009)

Salut à tous,
Depuis quelques temps, il m'est impossible d'importer des photos sur mon iPod Classic.
J'ai un message :  "Erreur inconnue - 50"
Après avoir effectué restauration & réinitialisation infructueuses, je pensais utiliser l'Utilitaire de disques pour effacer et reformater l'iPod en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) : est-ce une erreur ? iTunes le reconnaîtra-t'il pour réinstaller le logiciel de l'iPod ?

J'attends vos avis éclairés avant de faire une bêtise...


----------



## springo49 (26 Août 2009)

Hagakure a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Depuis quelques temps, il m'est impossible d'importer des photos sur mon iPod Classic.
> J'ai un message :  "Erreur inconnue - 50"
> Après avoir effectué restauration & réinitialisation infructueuses, je pensais utiliser l'Utilitaire de disques pour effacer et reformater l'iPod en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) : est-ce une erreur ? iTunes le reconnaîtra-t'il pour réinstaller le logiciel de l'iPod ?
> ...




Apparemment je rencontre le même problème depuis quelques jours. Dans mon cas, j'aimerais apporter les précisions suivantes:

1) L'iPod  Touch est reconnu par iTunes;
2) L'option "Albums sélectionnés" de l'onglet "Photos" dans iTunes est gris clair, donc impossible de choisir cette option;
3) La liste des albums photos qui étaient synchronisés depuis iPhoto a disparu. La grande fenêtre est vide.

Voilà, peut-être que cela permettra à quelqu'un de nous aider à résoudre ce problème.

Remerciements et salutations,

springo49


----------



## drix_91 (28 Août 2009)

salut moi aussie j'ai un probleme avec mon Ipod touch donc enfete j'aai télécharger des applicatios tel que ( ligue 1 facebook deezer et tower bloxx de luxe 3d free) et quand je fait synchroniser  certaines applicatios de votre bibliotheque itunes y compris les applicatios citer au dessus non pas été installé sur l'ipod car vous n'etes pas autorisé a les utiliser sur cette ordianteur pour autoriser cette ordinateur a utilisé les article acheter sur itunes store. choisisser store autoriser cette ordinateur mais mon ordi et deja autoriser dc voila et apres il me mette vous n'etes pas autoriser a utiliser l'application ... car vous netes pas autoriser a lutiliser sur cette ordi a dire que mon pc et autoriser donc je conpren pa si vou pouvier maider merci


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Restaure l'iPod et vérifie tes autorisations iTunes tout de même dans:
iTunes ---> Store ---> Autoriser l'accès.

Si ça foire toujours, télécharge tes applis depuis l'iTMS et réinstalles iTunes.


----------



## Hagakure (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si ça foire toujours, télécharge tes applis depuis l'iTMS et réinstalles iTunes.



C'est quoi le ITMS ? 
Si je réinstalle iTunes (je le télécharge depuis le site Apple et c'est tout ?), je ne risque pas de perdre toute ma bibliothèque (musique, films, etc...) ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

iTMS: iTunes Music Store.

iTunes n'est qu'un lecteur, il ne contient pas toute ta musique, il la lit, c'est tout 
Donc non, pas de pertes de données.
Stocke bien tes films quand même


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

ITunes Music Store = ITMS

tu ne risque rien à réinstaller itunes, seule l'application sera rechargée, pas des données et librairies associées

!! grillé !!


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ITunes Music Store = ITMS
> 
> tu ne risque rien à réinstaller itunes, seule l'application sera rechargée, pas des données et librairies associées
> 
> !! grillé !!



Toasted oui! 

Mais au moins, on est deux à cautionner cette action là.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

c'est un peu la course aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> c'est un peu la course aujourd'hui ...



Pourquoi ça?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Nous sommes sur les mêmes posts très très souvent aujourd'hui !


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Nous sommes sur les mêmes posts très très souvent aujourd'hui !



Oui, mais au moins on est doublement efficaces!


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Ah c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire ! rien ne nous échappe !


----------



## Hagakure (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Restaure l'iPod et vérifie tes autorisations iTunes tout de même dans:
> iTunes ---> Store ---> Autoriser l'accès.
> 
> Si ça foire toujours, télécharge tes applis depuis l'iTMS et réinstalles iTunes.



Rien à faire...:mouais:
Je pense que ce doit être un problème avec iPhoto...:affraid:

Help :modo:


----------



## Mage-Li (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai un ipod classic que je viens de formater en FAT 32 pour pouvoir l'utiliser en DD avec des PCs
Depuis quand je le branche a mon mac pro il est reconnu par os x et itunes 9 pendant 5s puis il se déconnecte avec une petite pomme sous fond gris (il plante quoi !) et puis comme si de rien n'était il se rallume, calcule qu'il est relié a l'ordi, ce met donc en monde transfert de donnés, itunes le reconnaît ça dure 5s et puis pomme grise, etc Il fait ça ad vitam

Que me conseillé vous ?

Merci


----------



## springo49 (14 Septembre 2009)

Hagakure a dit:


> Rien à faire...:mouais:
> Je pense que ce doit être un problème avec iPhoto...:affraid:
> 
> Help :modo:





Problème résolu suite à la mise à jour de iTunes 9. La synchronisation fonctionne sans problème. La liste des albums photos est à nouveau visible. Le message  "Erreur inconnue - 50" n'est plus réapparu.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

J'utilise la fonction "rechercher" de mon ipod, par exemple avec "Rolling Stones".

J'obtiens donc la liste des CD des Rolling Stones sans problème.

J'en choisis un.

Et là surprise, les morceaux sont classés par ordre alphabétique !

Donc si je lance la lecture, je n'ai pas les morceau dans l'ordre d'origine. 

Aurais-je changé un réglage quelque part par mégarde ?

Merci

Albert


----------



## Lone² (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
je viens d'acquérir un iPod nano 5G, je test la bête, je le synchronise mais bizzarement, iPhoto ne détecte pas l'iPod et du coup je ne peux rien faire avec les vidéos que j'ai créé (pas possible de les mettre ni sur youtube ni sur facebook puisqu'elle ne sont pas détecté par iTunes...)

Auriez-vous une solution à mon pb ? Je n'ai pas la dernière version d'iPhoto peut-être que cela expliquerait tout mais ce serait vraiment petit qu'Apple offre une synchro iPod/iPhoto que pour la dernière version d'iPhoto :/


----------



## bencrash93 (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour , j ai un problème avec mon Ipod Shuffle 2eme Generation .
Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que quand je l'allume pour la 2 eme fois sur la journée , il clignote en rouge plusieurs fois et ne réponde plus . Je l'ai branché sur mon pc ( Vista ) et une lampe orange s'est allumé . Ensuite , au bout de 20 sec elle s'est éteinte , et maintenant , l'ipod ne réagit même plus avec le pc , ni sur Windows , ni sur Itunes . J'ai redémarré le pc et tout ... Que puis je faire d'autre ?  Il fonctionnait très bien sur le pc et tout avant . Ici , il n'a plus l'air de s'allumer ni de réagir :S Et la batterie n'est pas morte ... Pouvez- vous m'aider ? Merci beaucoup et à bientot !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Apple le détecte dans iTunes?


----------



## costa2a (20 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir ,
j'ai un souci avec mon ipod touch 3g et itunes. je m'explique: j'ai téléchargé des applications par itunes.lorsque j'essaie de synchroniser avec l'ipod, ça ne marche pas. il m'est dis que je dois autoriser l'ordi...sauf qu'il est autorisé.
sans doute que cette question a été posé mille fois, mias je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à mon problème.merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (20 Septembre 2009)

As tu essayé de retirer l'autorisation et de la redonner ensuite ?


----------



## costa2a (20 Septembre 2009)

j'ai essayé. maintenant j'ai réessayé de synchro mais la synchro dur longtemps (pas encore fini).question: j'ai deux compte itunes sur mon ordi, celui de mon cousin et le mien).ça peut être l'origine du soucis??


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Non pas si celui de l'iTunes Store et de l'ordinateur est le même. 
Vérifie que l'adresse Apple ID dans iTunes correspond bien a ton compte et que l'autorisation est aussi la tienne!


----------



## costa2a (21 Septembre 2009)

salut macuserman, décidemment, tu vas me sortir du petrin à chaque fois
je veux bien vérifier, mais je vais où pour tout ça??
(mon pseudo aurait du être"je comprends rien à itunes"!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Tu lances iTunes&#8230;
Tu retires l'autorisation à ton ordinateur.
Tu vas sur l'iTunes Store, tu regardes que tu as bien ta session d'ouverte sur le logiciel&#8230;
Si c'est OK, tu fermes la session, et tu la réouvres.
Une fois que c'est OK, tu autorises à nouveau l'ordi&#8230; (Store ---> Autoriser l'ordinateur).

La session ouverte est indiquée en haut à droite; sous l'espace de recherche:











Ou en grand:


----------



## costa2a (21 Septembre 2009)

j'ai tout bien faitce que tu m'as expliqué et j'ai réessayé.......ça marche toujours pas
c'est pas un problème de configuration ipod ou de niveau de sécurité (northon trop élevé??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

ça dis que ça n'a pas pu être copié sur mon ipod car je ne suis pas autorisé à lire cet élément sur mon ordi


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Restaure ton iPod


----------



## costa2a (21 Septembre 2009)

j'ai restauré l'ipod et j'ai refait les manip que tu m'avais indiquées précedemment............et.............rien!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

il faut pas que "j'active mon itunes"????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

ou le problème e serait pas le même que celui que j'ai avec le wifi?? tu sais celui pour lequel on s'est pris la tête ce week end??!!
car j'ai aussi téléchargé une série et je ne peux même pas la lire avec itunes (ecran noir et pas de son alors que la série déroule)


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Euuhh entre nous, tu devrais télécharger un nouvel iTunes, parce que il a l'air de foirer le tien. 
Tu supprime le logiciel, et tu le retélécharges depuis le site d'Apple, OK?! 

Avant ça, tu devrais aller sur le site Apple et voir si tu peux te connecter avec ton compte (votre compte, en haut à droite du site, depuis l'Apple Store).

Oki?


----------



## costa2a (22 Septembre 2009)

oki, je veux bien faire ça, il fautaussi que j'enlève quick time en même temps??
autre question trés importante: que faire de toute ma musique (3500morceaux)? est ce que je peux la faire glisser dans un dossier dans "ma musique" sans la perdre? est ce que je pourrais la récupérer aprés?
au fait ça y est macuserman, j'ai réussi à me connecter à internet (une chose aprés l'autre!!!)


----------



## pickwick (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, ta musique est stockée à quel endroit sur ton PC ? Si elle est dans un dossir clairement identifié, la réinstallation d'iTunes ne la supprimera pas et ne supprimera pas tes fichiers de bibliothèque, tu ne perdras rien. Cependant il est plus que conseillé de disposer sur un autre disque d'une copie de sauvegarde de sa musique au cas où......


----------



## Enelos12 (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour je viens d'acquérir un I Pod Touch et j'ai des soucis avec les applications . 
Via Itunes je charge des applications ( e buddy , abikenow , freewifi...) ce sont des applications dont j'aimerais me servir pour correspondre , trouver des vélos en libre service ( je suis de lyon et les transports font grève alors on pédale...)ou trouver du réseau wifi . 

Apres 1 seule tentative reussie les applications que j'ai téléchargées de I tunes soit par mon ordi soit directement via l'Itouch ne s'ouvrent pas .
Elles s'affichent et s'eteignent automatiquement en 2s . 

J'aime meme essyé de faire une restauration mais c'est toujours la meme chose.
C'est grave docteur ? 
Que puis je faire pour y remerdier ?


Merci


----------



## Macuserman (2 Octobre 2009)

Salut!

Grave? On va voir ça. Si ces applications tu les télécharges depuis iTunes sur le Mac; tu as le même soucis?


----------



## Enelos12 (7 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Grave? On va voir ça. Si ces applications tu les télécharges depuis iTunes sur le Mac; tu as le même soucis?



Bonjour, 
Oui peut importe que j'importe de mon Ipod directement ou via mon mac les applications commencent à s'ouvrir mais se referment directement .
J'ai des copains chez mac aussi et ils me disent que ce peut etre du a des versions différentes . (oui mais versions de quoi ?) .

Merci


----------



## cdipod (7 Octobre 2009)

J'ai un Ipod Nano 4GB depuis a peu près 1an.

J'ai eu récemment un gros problème : 
Je ne peux plus écouter aucune musique : 
Quand je le branche sur une station d'acceuil, la musique ne commence pas, elle reste a 00:00 minutes. Quand je le branche sur Itunes, et que je double-clique sur n'importe quelle musique, un point d'exclamation apparait sur le coté gauche. 

J'ai chercher sur de nombreux sites une aide. La seule que j'ai trouvé c'est de restaurer l'Ipod mais je n'ai pas envie de perdre toutes mes données. J'ai vu qu'il était possible de sauvegarder, mais je ne sais pas comment faire. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider svp ? 
Merci.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2009)

Le truc c'est que tu vas devoir restaurer. Tes données ne seront pas perdues étant donné que tout est sauvegardé sur iTunes.


----------



## Dragibus29 (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
jai vraiment un enorme probleme. Mon iPod 5eme Generation ne s'allume plus, je le charge il ne s'allume pas, je l'allume ou je le branche sur mon ordinateur il ne s'allume pas si ce n'est pour dire : www.apple.com/support/ipod . 
Je ne sait vraiment vraiment plus quoi faire j'ai essayer des tas de manipulations, rien a faire .. ='( 

Merci a tous 
a bientot, cordialement . 
Quelquns d'entres vous pourais - t - il m'aider c'est vraiment enormement important il me sert beaucoup !!


----------



## Macuserman (24 Octobre 2009)

Bah c'est simple, direction ton Apple Store ou ton APR et soit un neuf soit en réparation&#8230;! =)
Dslé pour toi.


----------



## Enelos12 (27 Octobre 2009)

Enelos12 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui peut importe que j'importe de mon Ipod directement ou via mon mac les applications commencent à s'ouvrir mais se referment directement .
> J'ai des copains chez mac aussi et ils me disent que ce peut etre du a des versions différentes . (oui mais versions de quoi ?) .
> 
> Merci



bonjour
je relance mon petit souci d'application sur I pod Touch car il n'est tjrs pas résolu malgrès les diverses manipulations que j'ai pu faire .
Les applications refusent toujours de s'ouvrir.

Si quelqu'un y comprend quelque chose je le remercie !

bonsoir.


----------



## scratchy (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je me suis fait voler mon Mac portable. Je viens d'en acheter un nouveau et je n'arrive pas à connecter mon iPod sur mon nouveau Mac et donc je n'ai plus accès à ma musique. 
Je voudrais récupérer ma musique qui est sur mon iPod sur mon nouveau Mac, comment faire?

Merci de votre aide

Scratchy


----------



## eliz_0 (8 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi j ai ce problème des applications qui se ferment toutes seules après seulement quelques secondes. j ai tout essayer mais rien ne marche , hier j ai restauré mon iPod touch en espérant qu elles remarchent mais rien à faire je suis desperée !! Aidez moi s'il vous plait!


----------



## Macuserman (9 Novembre 2009)

Désynchronise tes applis. Applique. Restaure l'iPod. Configure comme nouveau. Resynchronisez vos applis. 
??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2009)

, p'tit khyu!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

T'as un iPod toi ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2009)

Oui... Un classic de 160 Go (tombé du bateau) et qui marche du feu de Dieu... Avec que de la musique trop bonne pas pour les fiotes et des films avec des zombies nazis et des grognasses à gros nichons... :style: :love:

Autant dire que j'ai pas de problèmes


----------



## eliz_0 (10 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Désynchronise tes applis. Applique. Restaure l'iPod. Configure comme nouveau. Resynchronisez vos applis.
> ??



merci macuserman maintenant mes applications remarche  !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2009)

eliz_0 a dit:


> merci macuserman maintenant mes applications remarche  !!!



C'est comme le bonheur, mais en mieux... Ami handicapé de la grammaire...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Faites pas attention à lui. Il est juste corse. 

Et on revient au sujet sinon Benjamin va me virer plus vite que prévue.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Faites pas attention à lui. Il est juste corse.
> 
> Et on revient au sujet sinon Benjamin va me virer plus vite que prévue.



Prévu! Sans E, Ducon!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Si vous fabriquiez pas du Pastis dans le coin, ça arriverai pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Si vous fabriquiez pas du Pastis dans le coin, ça arriverai pas.



N'arriverait ! Avec un N et un T. Ne fabriquiez précédé d'un NE  Dumodo


----------



## eliz_0 (11 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est comme le bonheur, mais en mieux... Ami handicapé de la grammaire...




Ma grammaire ne te sied-t-elle donc pas Patochman ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2009)

eliz_0 a dit:


> merci macuserman maintenant mes applications remarche*nt*  !!!





eliz_0 a dit:


> Ma grammaire ne te sied-t-elle donc pas Patochman ?



Sans m'empoisonner formellement la vie, elle peut occasionner un vague prurit au niveau des parties intimes...
Mais ce doit être dépassé d'apprécier avant tout les gens qui la soignent...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

On revient au sujet msieurs, dames ?


----------



## F118I4 (15 Novembre 2009)

J' ai mon tout premier iPod, le Shuffle first gen (acheter en 2006 ou 2007 je ne sais plus) qui ne fonctionne plus:
-Il n' est pas reconnu sous Mac OS X (10.6.2)
-Il n' est pas reconnu par iTunes
-Il n' est pas reconnu en changeant de port

La seul solution serait de la mettre en DFU puis le sortir avec "ipod reset utility".

Quelqu' un connait la manipe pour le mettre en DFU ou en mode recovery?

Je m' en sers principalement comme clé USB donc j' ai pas mis de musiques dans l' iPod mais il a l' air de fonctionné (LED vert et Orange fonctionnent)

PS: je suis deg, il me dépannait bien...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Voici une procédure que tu devrais tester ! 

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipod/five_rs/shuffle/#


----------



## F118I4 (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci mais je l' avais déjà essayé, cela ne fonctionne pas...
Dommage!


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Et avec ça ?

http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...8&platform=osx&method=sa/iPodResetUtility.dmg

Tu choisiras 1.1.5 !


----------



## amée (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Ipod classique 120 gb, son logiciel et iTunes sont les plus récents sortis.
Depuis quelques temps, il redémarre automatiquement lorsque je vais dans le menu photo ou lorsque je regarde un video. Il fait aussi beaucoup de bruits. Je sais que je devrai le réinisialiser mais comme son contenu n'est sur aucun ordinateur car j'ai coché syncroniser manuellement la musique et les vidéos et que je m'en sert sur plusieurs ordinateurs(seulement des PC), j'hésite.
Est qu'il y a quelque chose à faire ou va t'il rester comme ça? 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Salut ! 

Il est rare qu'un iPod qui ne fonctionne pas correctement se stabilise pas hasard. Les rémissions sont rares en technologies ! 

Il faudrait que tu le synchronises et que tu le restaure, ou alors ammène le dans un centre agréé, parce que le bruit n'est pas trop normal&#8230;


----------



## Matty09 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipod nano 4ème génération. J'avait Itunes sur mon ancien PC mais il a rendu l'âme. Je voudrais mettre la musique, les photos, etc qu'il y a sur mon Ipod sur l'Itunes de mon nouvel ordinateur. En bref, je voudrais faire une synchronisation de mon Ipod à Itunes. Si quelqu'un sait et peut m'aider, je serais ravie. Merci d'avance...


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

N'oubliez pas que bien souvent une simple recherche Google de 5 secondes peut vous fournir un résultat très convenable ! 

http://ipodbackup.ipod-to-computer.net/fr/copy-ipod-to-computer.html


----------



## Matty09 (26 Décembre 2009)

Merci Macuserman


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Je t'en prie. Sois le bienvenue !


----------



## chouquette02 (6 Janvier 2010)

bonjour , moi j'ai tout fait , installer tout la ... et une fois jai tout effacer mes musique  et j'ai plus rien dessus   hors maintnant je peux plus exporter ni importer de la musique . alors voila . 

mercii de me repondre


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir !

Hummm ça n'est vraiment pas très précis ça.
Comment ça plus importer ni exporter ? Depuis quoi ?


----------



## chouquette02 (6 Janvier 2010)

heuu bin jpeux plus mettre de musique je sais pas pourquoi. je sais pas comment expliquer  sur lipod sa marque  pour ajouter... la liste de lecture on-the -go ...  j'ai essayer sa marche . jai tout recommencer depuis le debut et  j'arrive  toujours pas a en remettre ...:rose:


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Restaure l'iPod. C'est plus sûr.

C'est dur pour te comprendre, fais un effort s'il te plaît. 
Merci.


----------



## chouquette02 (6 Janvier 2010)

heu du pc a  l'ipod <= hvoudrais mettre des musique et sa marche pas  même les adultes on essayerr d e me le faire marcher mes rien a faire et jler acheter en 2006 et vla  seulement que je les retrouve...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

je lé restaurer sa fonctionne toujours pas :/


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Ahhh OK, tu écris "un peu" n'importe comment parce que tu es encore jeune, bah raison de plus pour faire un effort, c'est pas dur et c'est apprécié ici&#8230; 

iTunes à jour ? iPod reconnu par l'ordinateur et le logiciel ?


----------



## chouquette02 (6 Janvier 2010)

non je pense pas , deja quand je le branche  je peux pas toucher a l'ipod , je  peux pas le mettre a jour rien  . j'ai aucun signe de l'ipod quand je le branche enfete . je vais sur i-tunes mais rien a moin que je suis completement a l'ouest pour le restaurer c'est dans i-tunes ? " mettre a jour" ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce que tu peux utiliser ton iPod ? Genre tu l'allumes, sans qu'il soit branché à rien, tu peux faire ça ? 
Est-il rechargé.
Quel est le modèle de l'iPod ?

Dans iTunes, est ce que ton iPod apparaît ?

Tu m'as l'air à l'ouest oui&#8230;
Mais bon, on va faire avec.

Allumes ton iPod, tu peux faire ça ? Maintenant éteint le. Lorsque ce sera fait, rallume le, et maintiens le bouton central (celui qui clique) jusqu'à à avoir un message te demandant de le brancher à iTunes.

Pour mettre à jour iTunes: ouvre iTunes, et en haut tu cliques sur "rechercher les mises à jour". Siur PC je ne sais plus où c'est&#8230; Ou alors clique sur "À propos d'iTunes" et donne nous la version qui t'est indiquée.


----------



## chouquette02 (6 Janvier 2010)

je pense que l'ipod est mort , là  l'ecran et tout vert sa fait des lignes :s . Sa se peux qu'il ne fonctionne plus a cause du temps ? car sa fait 4 ans qu'il a pas etait réutiliser . ??


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Bah si il est mort&#8230;
À cause du temps ? Oui, les composants ne sont pas éternels, mais 4 ans sans fonctionnement ne sont pas forcément une fatalité.

L'écriture, c'est pas encore ça&#8230;


----------



## chouquette02 (6 Janvier 2010)

je confirme il est bien mort  ( plus rein fonctionne) je suis deg... :/ 

mercii pour tout quand meme et  d'avoir eu la patience avek moi ^^ 
aurevoir.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut !
Bah si pendant 4 ans ça t'a pas manqué, tu dois pas en avoir absolument besoin maintenant, au pire tu peux que y gagner avec les nouveaux ! 

PS: avek, ça s'écrit avec un C, pas un K.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2010)

chouquette02 a dit:


> ( plus rein fonctionne)



Peut être qu'en envisageant une petite dialyse...


----------



## aminebenk (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir un ipod touch 3g 32 go hier, et lorsque je l'est mis sur itunes il m'ont synchroniser les musique et tout. J'ai un compte itunes et je clique sur acheter une application gratuite, elle se télécharge normalement. Mais aprés la fin du téléchargement, je clique sur synchronisé pour quelle se met sur mon ipod mais il n'y  a rien. J'aimerais bien savoir comment on fait pour mettre des jeux sur itunes. Merci d'avance et vous remercie.


----------



## bayliner28 (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est exactement de cette façon... 


Es-tu au firmware 3.1.2

C'est peut-être cela le problème...


----------



## aminebenk (23 Janvier 2010)

Re bonjour, lorsque je met dans ipod touch sur itunes, la parti application, je met une croix sur les application que je veux mettre apré des qe je fini les croix je descend en bas a droite il ya soit "appliquer" ou soit "annuler" alors je met appliquer et tt et apré tt seul sa menleve les croix. Donc je c pa qoi faire et mon ipod et au firware 3.1.2 ( 7D11). Merci d'avance et attends votre réponse.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (28 Janvier 2010)

bjr,

j'ai un ipod classic 160 dernière génération, mon problème est que lorsque je baisse le son à fond, il y a toujours du son ça me semble curieux, j'ai tel apple le mec m'a dit que c'était normal que c'était comme ça maintenant ..., je pense plutôt qu'il avait pas envie de s'emmerder pour le sav... j'avais un 80 de la génération précédente j'ai pas le souvenir de ça. bref si quelqu'un a le même modèle...

merci


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Ça me le fait aussi avec mon iPod Nano 4°Gen&#8230;
Peut être qu'il t'a tout simplement dit la vérité !


----------



## Cyrillo77 (28 Janvier 2010)

sans ça il fonctionne impec, sauf la roue qui avec une protection totale avec coverflow ça n'avance pas 

autre problème c'est le classement qui est nickel dans le mac et inversé dans l'ipod c'est galère.... on doit bidouiller changer des trucs sur le mac.


donc pour le son tu dis que tu as ça sur ton nano donc ça doit être normal alors...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui; pour le son, ça me le fait aussi. Je pense que c'est normal, mais bon, après je veux pas non plus te faire louper un possible SAV. Mais ça semblerait logique pour moi. 

Tu as toujours eu ces problèmes de classements ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (28 Janvier 2010)

pour le son si je prends mon iphone si je mets le son à 0 ya pas de son donc je trouve pas ça très logique... bref il me faut d'autres avis il semblerait que c'est sur les nouveaux ipod.

pour les pochettes oui j'ai tout le temps eu ce problème dans le mac c'est bien classé de A à Z alors que dans l'ipod il me classe ça mal je comprends pas bien pourquoi (des cd originaux pas des copies ou fichiers pompés sur le net)
par ex j'en suis à U pour U2 après j'ai mon album de SADE qui est après sur l'ipod dans le mac impec, JAMIROQUAI idem il se trouve à la fin un album de DM aussi...
mais bon je sais comment régler je sélectionne les titres de l'album je fais pomme i etc... bon c'est un peu prise de tête j'ai jamais su pourquoi


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Tu as déjà tenté une restauration voir si ça réglait pas plusieurs problèmes en même temps ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (28 Janvier 2010)

tjrs eu ça meme avec mon 80gb d'avant, une restauration ne changera rien je pense 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------

tu as raison je vais essayer un restaure au moins pour le son, les pochettes j'y crois pas.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Ça sera au moins ça&#8230;!


----------



## vaness'93 (5 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> On le dira jamais assez, si vous avez le moindre soucis avec votre iPod (synchronisation, bug, ...), *Restaurez votre iPod à l'aide d'iTunes*.
> 
> Pour ce faire :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai un ipod 4e Ge qu'i*tunes ne reconnait plus*, mon mac l'affiche comme NO NAME comme un disque dur externe banal sur le bureau, c'est tout ! Auparavant cet ipod était utilisé par un PC et j'ai trouvé dedans en le récupérant (après un prêt) des fichiers tels que *"pmp_usb.ini"* et *"winamp_cache_0001.xml"*. J'ai essayé de le reformater, changer de prise USB du mac, redémarrer le mac mais rien n'y fait...
Help please ????


----------



## Macuserman (5 Février 2010)

La restauration sous le Mac ne veut pas du tout se mettre en branle ?


----------



## vaness'93 (5 Février 2010)

Non, que dalle ! 
Impossible de restaurer l'ipod sous itunes puisque l'ipod ne monte pas dans itunes, il reste betement sur le bureau de mon mac ! 

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (5 Février 2010)

Hummm&#8230;
Essaie ça:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1410?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## vaness'93 (5 Février 2010)

Ben oui, j'ai déjà tout fait (restauration de l'ipod x fois, changer de port usb, ipod rechargé à bloc...etc) et j'ai la toute dernière version d'itunes mais rien n'y fait. Ce que je sais c'est que pour bien faire je devrais restaurer l'ipod *sur et avec* itunes (onglet "restaurer"), mais pour ça i*l faudrait déjà que l'ipod soit reconnu dans itunes...  *


----------



## Macuserman (5 Février 2010)

Tu vas faire ça sous Windows:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1339?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## vaness'93 (5 Février 2010)

Ha oui j'ai pas précisé : je suis sur OS X version 10.4.11 et je ne possède pas Windows. J'ai regardé ton lien, pour pouvoir effectuer cela il faudrait que l'ipod apparaisse dans itunes, et ce n'est pas le cas ! Rien n'apparait dans itunes, quant je le connecte au mac, il apparait uniquement sur le bureau comme un vulgaire disque dur externe, donc je ne peux pas agir dessus, c'est ça mon probleme majeur. Si j'arrivais à le faire apparaitre dans itunes,  je pourrais faire une restauration d'après itunes, mais là c'est mort !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Février 2010)

As-tu déjà essayé de réinstaller iTunes ?

PS: je pars en vacances, désolé si je suis moins réactif !


----------



## Cyrillo77 (7 Février 2010)

bjr,

j'ai un autre problème mon ipod classic 160 8e il me classe les titres non pas dans l'ordre de l'album du cd mais par ordre alphabétique des titres

j'en ai des ipods mais le 8e c'est pas le meilleur, je regrette mon 80 de l'ancienne génération... celui la n'apporte rien.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Février 2010)

Comment sont classés ces mêmes morceaux sur iTunes ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (7 Février 2010)

dans itunes, aucune problème dans l'ordre de l'album cd sauf si je clic sur "nom", j'ai le choix dans l'ordre cd ou sinon par ordre alpha.

mais dans l'ipod il me transfert ça par ordre alpha j'aime pas du tout je connais bien mes album si je veux dans le desordre je prends en aléatoire


----------



## Macuserman (7 Février 2010)

Ok. Bizarre. Une restauration y a t-elle déjà changé quelque chose ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (7 Février 2010)

non la restauration ne change rien.
j'ai regardé sur mon iphone idem les albums se mettent en ordre alpha...

donc rien à voir avec les appareils ça doit venir d'itunes un truc à changer je vais voir sur mon forum mac.

pour le son du classic qui ne se met pas à 0 j'aimerai bien avoir un avis d'une personne qui a le meme classic v8


----------



## arbaot (7 Février 2010)

Question bête: les numéro de piste sont-ils renseignés?
a défaut l'ordre alpha prévaut.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (7 Février 2010)

renseignés dans itunes ???

oui biensur je prends mon album de U2 how to .....

j'ai 1 vertigo 2 miracle drug.... sauf que lui  va me mettre dans l'ipod la 2 puis la 1 
le problème vient du mac et d'itunes, ça le fait aussi bien sur l'ipod que sur l'ipod.
mais bon je ne trouve pas quoi...


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Je peux te proposer de le faire remonter en ADC si tu veux...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (8 Février 2010)

ADC ????

bon sinon pour le problème du son, j'ai essayé sur un nano de l'avant dernière génération ça le fait aussi, donc ça j'oublie. le principale est d'avoir mes albums dans l'ordre du cd et non plus en alpha...

ps : dans mon précédent message je voulais dire aussi bien sur mon ipod que sur mon iphone...


----------



## arbaot (8 Février 2010)

vu les sujets sur le forum cela à l'air un pb sur le touch est l'iPhone

par ex
http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/ordre-daffichage-dune-liste-intelligente-294501.html


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Apple Developper Connection. 

Si tu veux l'avis des ingénieurs... Dis le moi.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (9 Février 2010)

c'est un bug d'itunes c'est gavant j'abandonne pour le moment.... de toutes façons j'ai tjrs eu un problème entre l'ipod et le mac niveau classement c'est pas au point.... tu peux demander aux ingénieurs qu'ils corrigent ça


----------



## arrakiss (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un ipod touch en version 2.2.1 et j'ai acheté sur itunes la MaJ 3.1.

Elle fait 224 Mo et je n'arrive pas à la télécharger jusqu'au bout. J'ai toujours une erreur (3259) qui fais un message d'erreur comme quoi mon réseau fonctionne mal... et je dois redémarrer à zéro. Qqun connait ce problème ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Février 2010)

Oui. Même Apple le connait...

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2799?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Vois ce que tu peux faire !


----------



## arrakiss (9 Février 2010)

La solution n'est pas dedans.

Finalement je suis allé chez un ami qui a une vraie connexion haut débit....téléchargé rapidement ça a fonctionné.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

La solution doit y être entre nous soit dit. 
Si Apple référence les solutions c'est qu'il y a une raison.


----------



## sofzizou (12 Février 2010)

salut les amis 

j'ai reçu un ipod nano 5g il marche très bien alor j'ai acheter un câble tv mais j'ai un problème quand je le branche sur tv  et je fai un film  il marche tres bien au début et un boue moment  il ya rien et il écrit dans l'ipod accessoire non pris en charge et je c'est pk je fais plusieurs chose et rien 

alor ci vous pouver m'aider les amis S V P


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Salut.

Ton accessoire, il est "Made for iPod". Tu l'as acheté où ?


----------



## sofzizou (13 Février 2010)

salut 


mon accessoire je crois qu'il et  made in china je crois pas qu'il et de apple parce que je les acheter a un magasin normal


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Hello !

Non, mais ça d'accord. Tout ou presque (sauf les skis peut être) est Made in China.
Mais ça n'a rien à voir ! 

Tu l'as acheté dans un magasin normal, d'accord, une FNAC, Saturn, ou autre ?
PS: un petit effort pour ton français s'il te plaît !


----------



## lexie29 (14 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un problème de synchronisation avec mon Itouch lorsque je le branche la synchronisation se lance ITunes me demande les codes de deux des trois comptes que j'utilise mais pas le troisième !Après la fin de la synchronisation il manque toujours une cinquantaine de chansons sur mon Touch par rapport à Itunes (les chansons sont pourtant cochées dans mes listes de lecture. )
Les chansons dans ma liste de lecture Achats ne sont pas toutes synchronisées alors que mon ordinateur est autorisé à lire toutes mes chansons(il y a sans doute d'autres chansons que je n'ai pas achetées sur ITunes qui ne sont pas synchronisées mais je ne sais pas lesquelles pour le moment car il est difficile de vérifier avec le nombre de chansons dans ma bibliothèque !)
Je précise que j'ai la dernière version de ITunes ainsi que la dernière version du logiciel pour le Itouch, mon problème est d'ailleurs apparu après les mises à jour. 
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Hello. 

On va y aller par étape. 
1: remets en place les autorisations de iTunes. Reautorise le a utiliser chacun des trois comptes. 
2: une fois que c'est fait. Refais une synchronisation. 
3: regarde si ça a changé qqc. 

Si oui. On s'arrête ici. 
Si non...
Restaure ton iPod et refais une synchronisation (je sais c'est long mais bon...). 
Si rien n'y fait je vais pousser les recherches et regarder ce que j'ai en stock.


----------



## lexie29 (14 Février 2010)

J'ai résolu mon problème et supprimant tout simplement l'autorisation de l'ordinateur dans l'onglet Store et lorsque j'ai rebranché mon Itouch pour le synchroniser il m'a à nouveau demander le code de mon troisième compte et synchronisé les chansons manquantes ! (après vérification il me manque tout de même deux chansons sur le Itouch par rapport à Itunes mais ce n'est finalement pas si grave!)
Merci à Macuserman pour son aide


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Aucun souci, je suis là pour ça ! 
Bonne journée !


----------



## Steph-24 (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question concernant l'iPod Touch 2G.
Jusqu'à maintenant, je le synchronisais avec un PC. J'ai acheté la MAJ de l'OS 3 l'année dernière et j'ai effectué cette MAJ sur le PC.
Je compte maintenant le synchroniser avec une bibliothèque iTunes sur Mac en le reformatant entre temps. Est-ce que je garderais l'OS 3 ? Comment iTunes sur le Mac peut-il savoir que j'ai déjà acheté la MAJ ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

L'OS reste le même, aucun souci.
C'est l'iPod qui est en 3.x.X, pas le PC. 

Aucun souci, tu gardera ton Firmware. 
Il le sait parce que ton compte est lié à iTunes et non au PC en lui même.


----------



## Steph-24 (15 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> L'OS reste le même, aucun souci.
> C'est l'iPod qui est en 3.x.X, pas le PC.
> 
> Aucun souci, tu gardera ton Firmware.
> Il le sait parce que ton compte est lié à iTunes et non au PC en lui même.



Merci pour cette réponse très rapide


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Pas de souci, vacances oblige !
Tu es content du Mac ? Il est récemment acheté ?


----------



## Steph-24 (15 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas de souci, vacances oblige !
> Tu es content du Mac ? Il est récemment acheté ?



Le Mac est à ma soeur. C'est son premier et elle a switché l'année dernière suite à mes conseils . Moi ça fait plusieurs années que j'ai franchi le cap. Pourtant jusqu'à maintenant, elle continuait à synchroniser l'iPod Touch avec son ancien PC. Mais comme elle ne veut plus aller sur le PC maintenant (Mac oblige), alors on a transféré la bibliothèque iTunes.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

D'accord, bah c'est du tout bon ! 
Bonne journée !


----------



## pegou (3 Mars 2010)

y as t-il une corbeille (déjàs intégré) sur le I-pod touch?
Ou y as t-il un moyen de voir les photo , musique , application , contact etc.... supprimer de l'I-pod sans que ces article ai été acheter sur itunes ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2010)

Je suis désolé, mais je n'ai rien compris à ta question.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

C'est horrible à comprendre, et le français, catastrophe&#8230; ! 
Oui, il y a une corbeille, mais permanente ! Autrement dit tu peux supprimer des trucs, mais tu les retrouves plus&#8230;
Et tu ne peux pas tout supprimer.

Pour le reste, je me range derrière Gwen: incompréhensible !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un IPOD CLASSIC de 160 GO,

Ce dernier est resté bloqué, pour un raison de j'ignore.

J'ai donc procédé aux 5 R, exactement comme indiqué

Oh joie, lors de la synchronisation tout démarre bien, et je laisse mon mac mon IPOD échanger leur fichier, lorsque je reviens voir si tout ce passe bien, c'est étrange : cela reste bloqué sur un fichier.

En plus je remarque dans le même temps que le disque de mon IPOD fait du bruit : démarrage puis un petit comme un arrêt.

En conclusion : tout marche ... sauf que je ne peux synchroniser qu'un cinquantaine de morceaux.

Avez vous connaissance de phénomènes similaires ? dois je aller dans un apple center ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Hello !

Il a quel âge ton iPod ?
Quel est le fichier qui fait tout merder ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Mars 2010)

Le fichier qui semble bloquer est le l'allegro du concerto n° 9 de WA Mozart encodé par des mes soins en Apple LossLess

Tu penses que cela peut être à cause de ce fichier ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Essaie de faire la synchro sans ce fichier, supprime le de ta bibliothèque, mais pas du disque dur !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Mars 2010)

merci pour ton aide


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Pas de souci, fous le à la poubelle et réimporte le&#8230;
Il sera plus propre comme ça.


----------



## Mllze Mod (6 Mars 2010)

_Bonjour ! Je voulais savoir comment es-ce que l'on fait pour récupérer les vidéos prisent avec l'Ipod qui son sur l'Ipod avec Itunes !?! _


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Ohh, bonsoir&#8230;
Le français tu aimes pas ça hein ! 

Synchronise ton iPod puis regarde dans "Films" dans iTunes.


----------



## psyco (7 Mars 2010)

bonjours,

je voudrais savoir si je peux mettre les écouteur que je veux sur un Ipod 



merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------

un petit Ipod shuffle (bleu)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

Oui, tous ceux que tu voudras, à condition qu'ils aient un connecteur Jack 3,5mm.


----------



## psyco (7 Mars 2010)

ok et je fais comment pour voir si il l'a? x)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------

Voila le site si tu peux voir 2 sec s'il te plait ^^' 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB813ZK/A?mco=MTA4MzQwODA#overview


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

Oui, iPod Shuffle, je connais un peu le produit&#8230;
Bah il a un connecteur jack, ça c'est sûr, mais ce sont tes écouteurs qui doivent en posséder un, et c'est marqué sur la boîte de toutes manières !


----------



## psyco (7 Mars 2010)

Ah OK ^^ 

Merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

psyco a dit:


> Ah OK ^^
> 
> Merci beaucoup ^^



You're welcome


----------



## Kalamytaz (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, voilà j'ai un petit problème avec mon ipod touch 1 ère génération, le bouton central au bas de l'écran ne fonctionne plus et ce n'est pas réparable. Il existe toutefois un petit logiciel qui me permettrai d'avoir un bouton virtuel sur l'écran. Ma question est: comment trouver ce logiciel...si quelqu'un connait, je serais très heureux de pouvoir réutiliser mon po...Merci par avance.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mars 2010)

Comment ça pas réparable ?
Tu es sur qu'il est foutu ?

Si tu fais une recherche sur Google&#8230;
http://www.qj.net/iphone/homebrew-a...al-home-button-for-iphone-and-ipod-touch.html
http://iphonehelp.in/2009/05/15/mquickdo-virtual-home-and-power-button-for-the-iphone-cydia-free/


----------



## qualipouet (28 Mars 2010)

Alors voila j'ai marche sur mon ipod nano et depuis il m'affiche éctan blanc, jai beau le reinitialisé ça marche pas.
Itunes me dit qu'il le reconnait mais pas correctement
ue dois-je faire
J'ai un PC.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Mars 2010)

Hello !

As-tu déjà suivi les procédures fournies par Apple ?


----------



## qualipouet (29 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> As-tu déjà suivi les procédures fournies par Apple ?



Je ne crois pas avoir de procedure :s


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Si si. Vas ici, et essaie les procédures qu'Apple te donne ! 

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipod/


----------



## Teamzoutalays (14 Avril 2010)

Moi j'ai un réel problème, et j'ai beau restaurer l'IPOD cela ne change rien. J'ai un IPod Classic 80go et je ne peut pas mettre plus de 25go de musiques ou film car à chaque fois arriver à ce stade, la synchronisation se bloque et plus rien ne répond. Quelqu'un Saurait-il m'aider?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Avril 2010)

Salut !

As tu déjà contacté Apple ?


----------



## Teamzoutalays (16 Avril 2010)

J'avoue que non. ^^. Mais comme j'ai vu cette discussion je me suis dit que j'allais demander si quelqu'un avais une solution. Mais je pense que je vais bientôt contacter apple parce que ce problème commence vraiment à m'énerver.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Avril 2010)

OK, bah fais le, comme ça tu auras le pourquoi du comment ! 
Tu as déjà demandé à Google ?


----------



## Teamzoutalays (16 Avril 2010)

Comment Sa À Google? ^^


----------



## Macuserman (17 Avril 2010)

Tu as tapé le descriptif de ton souci sur Google ?


----------



## Teamzoutalays (17 Avril 2010)

Non mais c'est difficile de synthétisé mon problème pour en  faire une recherche sur google non?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Avril 2010)

Euhh&#8230;Certes.
Tu les as appelés ?


----------



## Teamzoutalays (18 Avril 2010)

Non mais je pense avoir trouvé la solution tout seul. Je vais convertir toutes mes musiques au format AAC et je vais voir se que sa donne. Mais bon j'en ai pour un moment étant donner que j'ai un très grand nombres de morceaux. =S . Je te redis si sa a marché une fois que tout est fini. =D


----------



## Macuserman (18 Avril 2010)

OK ! Avec plaisir, mais je vois pas pourquoi le format changerait quelque chose&#8230;


----------



## Teamzoutalays (18 Avril 2010)

Je sait pas j'essaie et puis je verrais bien ^^


----------



## Teamzoutalays (19 Avril 2010)

C'est bon mon problème est résolu! En fait fallait juste que je soit patient et que j'attende pendant plus d'une heure même si mon ordi ne répondais plus à rien. J'aurais pas besoin de contacter Apple.  .
Merci tout de même pour ton aide


----------



## Macuserman (21 Avril 2010)

OK, au pire tu aurais pu les contacter quand même. Je t'aurais proposé avant de les contacter pour de bon, de laisser l'ordi faire, pendant une nuit s'il le fallait. 

@ +


----------



## maxouimax (5 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 
je narrive pas a metre des films sur itunes comment  je peu faire aider moi s'il vous plais 
merci d'avance


----------



## Alexwill (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

En ce qui me concerne j'ai remarqué avec le temps et au fil des synchronisations avec mon iPod que certains visuels d'albums étaient coupés et que j'avais jusqu'à 3 bouts de visuels sur le même visuel (coupés dans le sens horizontal). J'ai réglé le problème en réinitialisant l'iPod mais c'était un peu long : il y a une autre solution ? Et est-ce un problème déjà rencontré et/ou récurrent ?

Merci


----------



## Mirendo (23 Mai 2010)

Bonjours,
j'ai un ipod chromatique 8gb et depuis ce matin d'abord l'écran est devenu blanc mais je pouvais toujours utiliser le pad et j'entendais je bruit je suis aller voir des sites et ils disaient de faire menu/ok simultanémant pendant 8sec, je l'ai fait et le ipod c'est étein et il ne ce rallume plus, j'ai restauré le ipod depuis itune mais le problème persiste.
Pouvez vous m'aidez svp , merci d'avance


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2010)

Hello ! 

Ramène le dans un APL, ou à ton lieu d'achat, ils te le répareront. Il est encore sous garantie ?


----------



## Mirendo (30 Mai 2010)

Non il est plus sous garantie et on me la offert donc je ne sais pas ou il a été acheté.


----------



## link.javaux (10 Juin 2010)

bonjour à tous, 

j'ai un problème avec l'écran de mon ipod mini

lorsque je le connecte à l'ordi tous s'affiche nickel
mais lorsque je l'utilise, il  n'affiche plus, il affiche, il affiche a moitié etc 

contraste ne change rien et le retroeclairage non plus

une solution ? 

merci



(si quelqu'un me dit les 5R je le bute)


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Eh bien une restauratio, a t'elle déjà été effectuée ?


----------



## link.javaux (10 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Eh bien une restauratio, a t'elle déjà été effectuée ?



bien entendu, j'ai les fait les trucs habituelles, menu+centre, reinitialiser, restaurer et réinstaller mais nada


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Il a quel âge ? Parce que ça sens le SAV.


----------



## link.javaux (10 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il a quel âge ? Parce que ça sens le SAV.



il a six ans, mais je viens de changer toutes les pièces sauf la coque.
C'est un ipod mini 2èmeG(selon la carte mère)


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Tu viens de changer ou de faire changer ?


----------



## link.javaux (10 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu viens de changer ou de faire changer ?



de changer


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Tu es certifié ou c'est de la bidouille pure ?! Ça te le faisais déjà avant ?


----------



## link.javaux (10 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu es certifié ou c'est de la bidouille pure ?! Ça te le faisais déjà avant ?



non ça ne me le faisait pas avant mais je ne l'ai pas refais le jour après son décès, ça date, et l'ancien écran n'a pas la même largeur de natte

edit; puisque lorsque je le branche à l'ordi il affiche correctement, ne s'agit-il pas là d'un simple problème d'alimentation ?
quel est le voltage conseillé pour un ipodmini normalement ? n'aurais-je pas acheté une "mauvaise" batterie ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Le truc bizarre c'est que ça vient pas de la charge. Mais ça peut venir de l'écran. Je suis pas le plus compétent. Quand il s'agit de problèmes "solutionnables" je dis pas mais là&#8230; Désolé.


----------



## little chaïli (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour , j'ai bien lu les post précédents , mais rien n'y fait , même pas le dépanneur ! Quand je branche mon ipod shuttle (2°génération) il n'apparait nulle part et le voyant clignote orange comme s'il était continuellement en charge !!!!
Help !
petite précision :il est neuf mais plus sous garantie j'l'avais un peu oublié en fait........


----------



## Macuserman (28 Juin 2010)

Bah au risque de te décevoir... Il n'y a plus 50 solutions. SAV.


----------



## little chaïli (28 Juin 2010)

Merdoum.......mais merci


----------



## Macuserman (28 Juin 2010)

little chaïli a dit:


> Merdoum.......mais merci


----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)

little chaïli a dit:


> Bonjour , j'ai bien lu les post précédents , mais rien n'y fait , même pas le dépanneur ! Quand je branche mon *ipod shuttle* (2°génération) il n'apparait nulle part et le voyant clignote orange comme s'il était continuellement en charge !!!!
> Help !
> petite précision :il est neuf mais plus sous garantie j'l'avais un peu oublié en fait........



Ah ben avec un nom comme ça tu m'étonnes que le bouzin il déconne... Ca sent la contrefaçon chinoise à plein nez !


----------



## pronstaR (28 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens vers vous parce que j'ai usé tous les recours possibles (du moins, ceux qui m'apparaissait !) y compris le centre technique Apple et les ressources de notre cher ami le Gogole.

Je dispose d'un iTouch 8go 2G qui tourne sur l'OS 3.1.3. J'ai eu quelques soucis avec mon ancien PC portable, et j'ai dû le formater, sans pouvoir sauvegarder ma musique au préalable, bien évidemment.
J'ai donc réinstallé un nouveau DD, sans mes musiques, et j'ai donc fui toutes les connexions iTunes. Bref, mon iTouch n'a pas vu l'ombre d'un iTunes pendant trois-quatre mois.
Sauf que ce weekend je me suis aperçu que je n'avais plus aucune musique dans mon iTouch, ou presque : sur 600 morceaux privés + environ 80 achetés sur le store, il m'en reste exactement 19, du store uniquement.
Je me suis donc résignée à réinstall iTunes, et j'ai connecté mon iTouch : il est reconnu, et malgré leur absence physique dans l'appareil, je vois bien mes 3,5go de musique dans la barre récapitulative en bas...Par l'opération du saint-esprit, lorsque j'ai sauvegardé mon iTouch (pour parer aux problèmes, j'ai compris la leçon maintenant !), les morceaux sont réapparus dans mon iTouch.

Vous me direz donc, où est le problème ?

Eh bien, je comptais bien passer à l'OS 4, mais pour l'instant c'est impossible : la mise à jour effacerait le contenu entier de mon Touch (c'est iTunes qui me l'a dit quand j'ai voulu upgrader )...Or, je n'ai que très très très moyennement envie de perdre mes 600 morceaux...
Donc, y'a t'il un moyen de récupérer mes morceaux sous forme de données exploitables ou autre (à la manière d'un accès DD par exemple), pour pouvoir procéder à la mise à jour et ensuite ré-imputer mes morceaux dans ma bibliothèque désespérément vide ?
Ou bien de mettre à jour sous OS4 puis de restaurer depuis ma dernière sauvegarde..?

Enfin voilà, j'espère avoir été assez complet pour pouvoir être compris, et avoir posté dans la bonne section du forum :/

Merci d'avance de votre aide, je suis comme qui dirait au bout du rouleau :hein:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

C'est un iPod de l'espace qui ne subit pas la force d'interraction gravitationelle !


----------



## hayooken (3 Juillet 2010)

bonjour à tous, je viens de m' inscrire sur ce forum car depuis que j' ai téléchargé IOS 4 mon ipod ne fonctionne plus avec mon poste radio qui a seulement 1 mois.
Y en a t' il qui ont le meme problème parmi vous ? 
Cela vient il réellement de cette mise à jour ?
merci de me répondre 
au plaisr de vous lire


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2010)

Hello 

Tente une restauration et tu verras si c'est l'OS. Mais c'est forcément ça.


----------



## hayooken (6 Juillet 2010)

Merci mille fois !!
Après 1 W.E sans mon précieux j' ai tenté la restauration et je peux à nouveau piloter mon ipod avec mon poste radio, merci encore.
Merci et à très bientot

P.S: sympa ton site surtout les albums !!


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour la visite. Je dois le mettre à jour bientôt. :love: 
Et tant mieux si ça a marché. Avec plaisir.


----------



## dale cooper (9 Juillet 2010)

bonjour, 
je viens de restaurer mon Ipod touch car j'avais des pbm de synchro de iCal.
les pbm sont réglés, par contre je n'arrive plus à synchroniser les applis.
elles apparaissent sur mon iTunes, je les coche, je ente même de les glisser une par une sur l'iPod, aucun résultat.
aucun message d'erreur, il ne les installe tout simplement pas
"transférer les achats" ne fonctionne pas non plus
une idée ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juillet 2010)

Hello ! 

Tu as coché synchroniser les applications aussi je suppose ?
Le deuxième solution c'est une seconde restauration !


----------



## dale cooper (9 Juillet 2010)

merci de ta "prompte" réponse,

j'ai restauré 4 fois & coché (et décoché et re-coché&#8230


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juillet 2010)

Hummm&#8230;
Essaie de retirer l'autorisation puis de lui redonner. Synchronise à chaque fin d'opération.


----------



## dale cooper (9 Juillet 2010)

marche pas non plus&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Et question quiquette, y'a des soucis ...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juillet 2010)

Re&#8230;
Tu as déjà essayé de désinstaller et réinstaller iTunes en bonne et due forme ?


----------



## dale cooper (9 Juillet 2010)

j'essairai ça ce week-end, merci&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (11 Juillet 2010)

Bon moi j'ai trouvé un ipod nano 4 go par terre, peint en bleu à la bombe :mouais: et avec l'écran délicatement recouvert de scotch épais ainsi que la molette tactile afin de les protéger  (ah y a des artistes hein, c'est vrai que ça coûte que 150  ces bidules...).

Sur le bitume comme ça, en pleine cambrousse, plein soleil, au milieu de la route, échoué, je le branche et hop il monte, que de la zik de merde dessus, fabuleux, formaté windoz. Alors hormis l'écran qui a pris un coup et qui fait de l'art abstrait, miracle tout fonctionne. Enfin presque... ce con une fois chargé, débranché et éteint, il se rallume et affiche l'icône verte qui indique que la batterie est chargé et du coup bah il se décharge... on peut parfaitement s'en servir en lecture mais impossible de le faire monter sur le mac sans le reseter avant avec menu+ok pendant quelques secondes, là il reboot et c'est ok, mais rebelote ensuite, impossible de l'éteindre quoi, c'est un peu embêtant.

Je l'ai restauré, formaté, restauré à nouveau, je vois pas trop faire d'autre nan ? Une idée ? :hein:

Merci.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)

Le problème, c'est que tu as déjà fait tout ce qu'il y avait à faire... Je pense malheureusement qu'il va falloir faire avec.
Sinon, tu peux essayer de lui envoyer une bonne torgnole sur le coin de la tronche, on sait jamais (bon j'ai quand même des doutes sur le résultat... ).


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que tu as déjà fait tout ce qu'il y avait à faire... Je pense malheureusement qu'il va falloir faire avec.
> Sinon, tu peux essayer de lui envoyer une bonne torgnole sur le coin de la tronche, on sait jamais (bon j'ai quand même des doutes sur le résultat... ).



Ok merci, au moins je sais maintenant


----------



## offendandrun (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjours, voilà, j'ai un problème avec mon Ipod touch, je le branche sur mon ordinateur, mon ordinateur fait du bruit pour dire que quelque chose a été branché. Mais rien n'apparait dans poste de travail. Même pas Camera ou Ipod. Ensuite je met en route iTunes & même problème. Rien ne s'affiche. Il ne reconnait pas mon Ipod. Pourtant ma version iTunes est mis à jour & mon Ipod & aussi mis à jour. 
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider. 
Je précise que c'est un ordinateur qui n'a pas plus d'un an & demi & que je n'avais pas mis iTunes dessus encore. Donc, que c'est la première fois que je branche mon iPod sur cet ordi. 
Je précise aussi que avant d'avoir cet ordinateur qui est le mien, j'utilisais l'ordinateur familial, sur lequel mon iPod est toujours reconnu, il est sous XP. & J'utilisais l'ordinateur portable de mon père qui lui aussi reconnait toujours mon iPod & est sous Vista.  

Merci de votre j'espère futur aide. 

Je suis sur Windows XP.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2010)

Ahhh les PC... Puisque tu es sous PC vérifies que les drivers soient à jour. Regarde si ton ordinateur détecte le périphérique USB... Essaie un autre port peut être si jamais.  Tiens nous au jus.   @JPTK Si un artiste s'en est pdrsonnellement occupé, il est probable qu'il soit flingué de l'intérieur. Si restauration ne change rien, alors soit tu passes en SAV (oups, pas de facture) soit yu te contentes du mode de fonctionnement actuel.


----------



## offendandrun (14 Juillet 2010)

J'ai déjà essayé tous les ports. Mais le truc, c'est que y'a que mon iPod qui reconnait pas, mon portable marche, mes appareils photos compact & reflex marche aussi. 
Les drivers ? Que que c'est ça ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2010)

Les drivers ? Un truc cher à M$. Les pilotes si tu veux.   Et ton iPod est reconnu sur une autre machine que ce PC, donc ça vient de l'ordinateur.  Est ce que ton iPod se recharge quand tu le branches ?


----------



## offendandrun (15 Juillet 2010)

Non, même pas il se rechargerait ce petit batard. :rateau:
Euh, t'as pas le site pour les drivers ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2010)

Un site ? Euhh non... Mais Google est ton ami. Tape "mise à jour drivers iPod" et vois ce que ça te donne.


----------



## offendandrun (16 Juillet 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1538?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'ai le droit à tous ça. Mais que faire ? 
J'essai tous les truc & je vous tiens au courant. 
Bye. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------

Bon, nouveau probleme [que j'aime cet ordinateur], 

Donc, je vous explique :

Je branche mon iPod Touch, y'a du bruit mais sinon rien, 

Je suis aller dans : démarrer > exécuter > devmgmt.msc > Apple mobile driver (un truc du genre (x ) ,

 & la je vois un point d'interrogation à coté de Apple mobile driver, donc je fais clique droit, mise à jour. Le truc ce fait, je fais terminer. & la, miracle, mon iPod est reconnu en temps qu'appareil photo numérique. Mais, 1 minutes plus tard à peine. Tout s'éteint & je vois apparaitre un écran bleu avec caractère blanc qui parle du BIOS, de mémoire, de périphériques... Mais pas le temps de lire, tout s'en va. & mon ordinateur redémarre sans aucune autorisation d'ma part.  

Que faire. :/

Ensuite, mon ordi redémarre, je branche mon iPod ensuite, je revais dans : 

 démarrer > exécuter > devmgmt.msc 

& la cette fois-ci je vois un point t'interogation à coté de iPod. Tout heuireux j'me dis, c'est bon, encore une mise a jour et ça va aller. 
Mais non, mon ordi s'éteint encore une fois, avec l'écran bleu & le redémarrage. 


Aidez moi s'il vous plait. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------

Voilà, j'ai trouvé ce que disait l'écran bleu.  

Un problème a été détecté et windows a été arreté afin de prévénir tout dommage sur votre ordinateur. 
............................................... 

Si vous avez cet écran d'erreur pour la 1ère fois, suivez ces étapes : 
Assurez-vous que tout nouveau logiciel ou matériel est installé correctement. 
S'il s'agit d'une nouvelle installation, consultez votre fabricant de matériel ou de logiciel afin d'obtenir les mises à jours windows dont vous avez besoin. 

Si les problèmes persistent, désactivez ou supprimez tout matériel ou tout logiciel nouvellement installé. Désactivez les options de mémoire du BIOS telles que la mise en cache ou l'ombrage. 

Si vous êtes obligé d'utililser le mode sans échec pour supprimer ou désactivez des composants, redémarrez votre ordinateur, appuyez sur F8 pour sélectionner les options de démarrage avancées, puis sélectionnez le mode sans échec. 

Informations techniques : 
***STOP : ........................................................... 

Début du vidage de la mémoire physique 
Vidage de la mémoire phusique terminée 
Contactez votre administrateur système ou votre groupe de support technique pour plus d'informations. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------

Un BSOD. Voilà comment s'appelle la merde qui me fait ièch today. 

BSOD : Blue screen of dead.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Juillet 2010)

Alors ça. C'est purement MAGIQUE ! J'adore. C'est pas contre toi mais ça c'est énorme. Tu penses passer sous Mac un jour ? Non parce qu'un Mac permet de synchroniser un iPod sans redémarrage forcé...  Bon. Il veut pas. Je suis pas un expert PC mais là je vois pas... Restaure le si tu as un point de restauration pas trop éloigné.


----------



## offendandrun (17 Juillet 2010)

Je rêve de passer sous Mac, je le ferais quand ma mère voudra bien m'en acheter un, ou quand j'aurai assez d'argent pour m'acheter un Mac Book Pro.  
Merci quand même de ton aide.


----------



## hand (21 Juillet 2010)

salut,
j'ai un ipod classic 160 gigas 6g. il merdouille depuis un moment au niveau de la synchro mais depuis 3 jours, il est bloqué. a l'allumage, il marque use itunes to restaure. quand je le branche a mon pc vista, l'écran devient blanc avec un logo rond barré do not disconnect.

il est impossible de formater le dd et de le restaurer sur itunes   erreur 1439. si quelqu'un a une solution, d'avance, merci?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juillet 2010)

Hello&#8230;

Ça je connais, j'ai un ami qui a eu pareil il y a quelques temps déjà.
En général, et c'est le cas ici, c'est le le HDD qui vacille. Essaie de le restaurer. Mais je parie volontiers que d'ici quelque temps (encore ??!!) il n'affichera plus qu'un logo moins sympa. Je pense que tu devrais te préparer à l'envoyer en SAV.


----------



## hand (26 Juillet 2010)

sav : 200


----------



## Macuserman (27 Juillet 2010)

Achète un nouveau alors...
Ça vaut plus le coup&#8230;


----------



## scaryfan (20 Août 2010)

Salut !

Moi, je suis nouveau sur ce forum dédié à l'iPod.
Personne, j'ai un Ipod Touch V2 depuis presque 2 ans.
Il marche nickel...

J'ai une petite question concernant une bizarerie que j'observe depuis quelques temps.

Je m'explique : j'écoute de la musique et j'éteins l'iPod pendant l'écoute.
Parfois, il s'allume tout seul, je vois la pochette de l'album en cours et le slide en bas d'écran.
Et il s'éteind tout seul au bout d'une seconde...

No comprendo...


----------



## Macuserman (20 Août 2010)

Salut ! 

Alors pour ça, ne t'inquiète pas, ça n'est pas un souci !
C'est occasionnel, et ça peut être du à plein de choses !
Genre tu appuies sans faire exprès sur Home ou On, ou alors le volume change, ou&#8230;etc ! 

Voili voilou !


----------



## scaryfan (20 Août 2010)

Oui, j'ai bien pensé à tout cela... mais je l'ai vu s'allumer sans qu'il y est de contact... :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (20 Août 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien pensé à tout cela... mais je l'ai vu s'allumer sans qu'il n'y ait de contact... :sleep:



Bon, alors deux solutions:
-soit ça te perturbe à fond et tu fais une restauration.
-soit tu te dis que c'est peut être un petit bug de temps en temps et tu attends la prochaine MàJ !


----------



## CeeDee (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir tous le monde.
J'ai un petit problème avec mon Ipod Classic 120Go.
Je viens de réinstaller mon pc et donc je télécharge la dernière version de Itunes (10) et je balance mes mp3 dessus, jusque la pas de problème. Mais après lorsque je veux synchroniser, j'ai beau cliquer sur le bouton mais rien ne se passe. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un conseil. Je l'ai déjà restaurer une fois.


----------



## m#rdred (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voilà j'ai un iPod nano 6g et j'essaie de mettre des photos dessus. 
Je mets mes photos dans un dossier sur mon ordi et je le sélectionne  ensuite depuis iTunes mais il me dit que l'espace sur l'iPod est  insuffisant alors qu'il reste 130Mo et que le poids total des photos que je  veux ajouter est de 60Ko, donc je comprends pas trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Les images  sont en jpeg et je suis sous W7. iTunes est à jour, mais je n'ai pas encore essayé de restaurer mon iPod.

Quelqu'un aurait la soluce' ? 

Merci


----------



## momo45 (20 Octobre 2010)

hand a dit:


> sav : 200



Garantie échange à neuf : 20 

Ouai, ça fait toujours mal la panne quand on s'y attend pas (je sais de quoi je parle :sick


----------



## Papillori (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour... 

Voilà... J'ai un petit (gros) souci... J'ai un Ipod touch 2G 16Go.... Seulement, j'ai changé le mot de passe lorsque j'étais... bourré... et bien sur, impossible de m'en souvenir (t'en qu'à faire...). 

Donc, j'ai voulu le restaurer (pas le choix ><) seulement (bah oui, y'a un mais... sinon je ne serais pas là) Lorsque je vais sur restaurer, il veut le mettre a jour... Et cette mise à jour n'arrive jamais au bout... Au bout d'un temps variable ça dit que la connexion à échoué etc... donc, impossible de le restaurer... Z'auriez pas une idée ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lass' (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
   Voilà hier un ami m' a donné son ipod touch car celui-ci n' est plus détecté par aucun ordinateur. J' ai fait le test, je l' ai branché sur mon macbook (version os X 10.6.4) et sur mon pc (windows xp). Sur le mac aucun signe ni sur le mac ni sur l' ipod, mais il se charge quand même. Sur le pc il m' indique que le périphérique usb n' est pas reconnu mais n' a pas de solutions... A la limite je pourrais me passer de mettre ma musique dessus et me contenter des applications, mais voilà il n' est plus tout jeune:love: alors l' app store m' indique à chaque fois un message d' erreur "nécessite la mise à jour du logiciel 3.1 (par exemple)...":hein:. 
    Si quelqu' un avait une solution ce serait bien sympa, d' avance merci


----------



## deepmoon (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens de lire un peu tout ce qui se disait pour restaurer les Ipod et tout ça. Cependant le problème auquel je fais face ne correspond à aucun des cas décrits...
En le branchant sur windows (je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est concrètement passé) j'ai transformé mon Ipod en disque dur externe...
A l'heure actuelle, il s'affiche sur mon mac comme un vulgaire disque dur et ne s'affiche plus dans Itunes.
Puisque que la reconfiguration se fait pas Itunes, je suis incapable de faire quoi que se soit. De plus à chaque fois que je le déconnecte de mon ordi, l'Ipod me demande de mettre la langue et tout ça comme s'il se réinitialisait continuellement...

Je suis désemparée! (cet Ipod est un cadeau auquel je tiens!!)

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider... merci d'avance!


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir

tu peux préciser quelle génération d'iPod nano tu possèdes ?
Le format du disque dur de l'iPod varie en fonction de l'OS que tu utilises : 
sur Mac OS, l'iPod se mettra en format HFS plus; tandis que sur Windows, il est en FAT32.

Voici un lien qui peut toujours être utile : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1335?viewlocale=fr_FR

Débranchez ton iPod s'il est branché.
Redémarrez votre iPod (appuyez menu + bouton central).
Dès que le logo Apple apparaît, restez appuyer sur bouton central + play/pause pour mettre l'iPod en mode "disk".
Rebranchez votre iPod sur l'ordinateur, il devrait être reconnu.

C'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon iPod Classic 5g, ça a bien fonctionné 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## damter (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens de m'acheter pour les fêtes un bel i pod touch 32 g dernière génération, je l'ai rechargé à 100% hier soir et ce matin alors qu'il etait bien éteint plus que 20% de batterie, que dois je faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## woodoochild64 (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous. 

Voilà déjà quelque temps que mon disque dure de mon macbook m'a lâcher sans prévenir et du coup plus de musique dans mon Itunes, heureusement j'ai mais 2 Ipod avec de la musique dedans, le seul problème c'est qu'il m'est impossible de passé la musique de mes Ipod ( classique 30 go ) sur ma bibliothèque Itune, donc pas moyen de récupérer ma musique. 
Je sais que Senuti permet de récupérer la musique mais c'est limité a 1000 titres , et quand les 2 Ipod sont pleins et bien ça limite vite les choix. 
De plus je ne compte pas me retaper tous les imports cd sur mac et passé un temps fou. 
J'aimerai savoir si l'un d'entre vous avez un vrai solutions sans payer un Senuti ( je trouve ça aberrant de devoir payer un logiciel pour récupérer quelque chose qui nous appartient déjà). 
Voilà si quelqu'un a un solution. 

Merci par avance à tous.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (11 Janvier 2011)

salut

désolé pour toi...
je n'ai pas de solution... enfin peut être voir avec APPLE ??? 0800 046 046 ça coute rien....
et je pense que cette expérience te servira de leçon c'est à dire faire une sauvegarde des tes données... on est JAMAIS à l'abris d'une panne disque dur.

bon courage.


----------



## Williamwe (20 Janvier 2011)

moi j'ai un problème avec mon ipod touch : impossible de mettre la nouvelle mise a jours via itune, sa télécharge mais pendant l'installation sa bloque et sa met error ! personne jusque la a trouvé de solution. What 's the f...k 

ps : si vous savez pour supprimer les apps ouvertes comme sur l' iphone sa serais cool


----------



## Aescleah (22 Janvier 2011)

Williamwe a dit:


> moi j'ai un problème avec mon ipod touch : impossible de mettre la nouvelle mise a jours via itune, sa télécharge mais pendant l'installation sa bloque et sa met error ! personne jusque la a trouvé de solution. What 's the f...k
> 
> ps : si vous savez pour supprimer les apps ouvertes comme sur l' iphone sa serais cool



Première chose, ton ipod touch est-il jailbreaké? Si oui, as-tu installé wifi-sync?

Pour supprimer les apps ouvertes, si j'ai bien compris ta question, double clique sur le bouton home, puis ensuite maintenir appuyée une des icônes de la barre mulittâche et cliquer sur les badges "moins" qui apparaiisent. Y'a pas plus simple (sauf jailbreak)... Pour le coup Apple s'est chiée dessus avec l'ergonomie de ce truc.


----------



## Williamwe (22 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Première chose, ton ipod touch est-il jailbreaké? Si oui, as-tu installé wifi-sync?
> 
> Pour supprimer les apps ouvertes, si j'ai bien compris ta question, double clique sur le bouton home, puis ensuite maintenir appuyée une des icônes de la barre mulittâche et cliquer sur les badges "moins" qui apparaiisent. Y'a pas plus simple (sauf jailbreak)... Pour le coup Apple s'est chiée dessus avec l'ergonomie de ce truc.



non jailbreaké et justement le double home ne fait rien du tout, c'est pour cela que je demandé. j'ai fait un petit reset avec home et veille puis quand je l'ai branché a itune itune ne le reconnait plus, comme sa c'est fait je peux plus mettre de musique, ni faire de restauration


----------



## Aescleah (22 Janvier 2011)

Williamwe a dit:


> non jailbreaké et justement le double home ne fait rien du tout, c'est pour cela que je demandé. j'ai fait un petit reset avec home et veille puis quand je l'ai branché a itune itune ne le reconnait plus, comme sa c'est fait je peux plus mettre de musique, ni faire de restauration



Du coup il me vient une autre idée. Quelle génération d'ipod touch as-tu? Les deux premières génératins ne bénéficient pas du multitâche; si le tien en fait partie, c'était donc tout à fait normal de ne pas y avoir accès.
Sinon, le problème est ailleurs.
Après ton reset, as-tu rallumé l'ipod avant de le brancher à itunes ? Si non, débranche, recommence la manip, rallume et reconnecte ensuite à itunes, ça devrait marcher.


----------



## momomomo18 (23 Janvier 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai un problème ce n'est pas mon ipod mais c'est lié: j'ai un ipod nano et je voudrais mettre un dvd que j'ai acheté récemment dedans, j'ai téléchargé "dvd2pod" et "mediafork" mais ,je ne comprend pas pourquoi, le film ne charge pas au complet, ca charge seulement 52 minutes au lieu de 2h02

AIDEZ MOI SVP!!!


----------



## ovyfn (1 Février 2011)

j'ai downloder l'aplication NHL games center pi au debut elle fonctionnait tres bien et depuis une semaine j'appuis dessus et puis elle ouvre et elle referme imédiatement ca depend de quoi?


----------



## Srill (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour.

J'ai une question con.
J'ai le dernier appel nano et je m'en sert uniquement pour écouter les podcasts téléchargés depuis mon imac via itunes.
J'ai opté pour la synchronisation automatique de tous les épisodes non lus.
Evidemment, ça marche nikel ... pour ajouter des podcasts.

Par contre, impossible de supprimer les podcasts lus.

J'ai d'abord supprimé les podcasts en question de ma bibliothèque itunes : aucun effet sur ceux de l'ipod.
J'ai alors opté pour la suppression manuelle directe dans la rubrique "podcast" de l'ipod via itunes. Le problème c'est que, s'il n'apparaissent plus dans la liste depuis itunes, ils sont toujours dans l'ipod lorsque celui-ci est déconnecté.

J'avoue que là je sèche.
Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème avec mes autres ipod (nano IV, suffle ou classic 120 go)

Bref : HELP
Dans pas longtemps, la mémoire interne de mon petit carré vert va être saturée


----------



## Williamwe (14 Février 2011)

Moi je me sert que du manuel comme sa je range mes musique comme je le souhaite je rajoute les photos de l'abum et je peux supprimer quand je veux ce que je veux. 
Question pour toi il et bien le petit carré musical de mac  part rapport aux autre ipod nano tu le préfère ?


----------



## Srill (14 Février 2011)

A l'usage, je suis assez déçu.

Je trouve que la perte de la molette est assez pénible.
L'écran tactile est assez réactif mais c'est moins pratique et surtout carrément inutilisable sans regarder l'appareil (genre au fond d'une poche)
Seul avantage, écran éteint on ne fait plus de fausse manip sans le vouloir même sans avoir verrouillé l'appareil :bah:

La seule chose qui me plait c'est qu'il n'est pas beaucoup plus gros que mes shuffle et bénéficie de la pince tout en offrant le confort d'un écran pour savoir où on en est 

Par contre, l'orientation des commandes n'est pas terrible : prise jack sur le bas, ça n'aurait pas été gênant s'ils avaient songé à inverser le sens de la pince.
Je m'explique : sur un manteau d'hiver, le rabat au dessus la fermeture éclair est en général orienté de droite à gauche. La pince aurait donc dû être orientée de telle façon que la prise jack soit sur le haut comme sur un shuffle 
C'est pas dramatique, mais über pénible à l'usage :


----------



## Williamwe (14 Février 2011)

Pas top top quoi je reste sur mon ipode nano 4G alors, merci je me suis toujours poser cette question (es-que je change ou pas). Merci pour ton avis très détaillé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec mon IPod Classic 80Go.
Depuis quelque jours, il m'affiche un écran désespérement blanc.

La restauration ne donne rien, et la remise a zéro via Menu + Play ne donne rien non plus.

Par contre, l'Ipod est détecté par Itunes, Mac OS et la synchronisation de ma musique se fait sans aucun problèmes !

Z'avez des idées ?

Bonne journée a vous !


----------



## amineloeb (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Mon ipod classic 120Go est HS, il s'allume la pomme apparait et tout de suite apres une croix rouge avec un lien apple support apparaissent. J'ai essayé la réparation en maintenant MENU+SELECTION enfoncées puis PLAY/PAUSE+SELECTION enfoncées pour le rendre en mode disque dur manuellement mais malheureusementt pour moi ça ne marche pas, aidez-moi SVP? mon ipod me manque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------








c'est la croix qui apparait apres allumage.


----------



## nemekas (1 Mars 2011)

Et en faisant une r.a.z via itune ça donne quelque choses ?

Si il ne se connecte même pas, ben, je crois que tu te trouve avec un beau presse papier...


Sinon, je suis un peu dans le même cas de figure, mais avec un ipod touch V1.

Il s'allume difficilement et fait tout lentement ( en fait le seul truc rapide qu'il fasse est de se connecter pour écouter RTL via l'application )

J'ai bien fait une r.a.z, mais rien n'y fait.
Il n'est pas jailbreaké et est en firmware 3.1.3.
Il mets aussi une plombe à se synchroniser et est à 0% batterie en environs 3 heures !

Merci


----------



## nemekas (3 Mars 2011)

Bon, pour ma part problème réglé !


Je l'ai docké sur un autre mac et l'ai effacé avec celui-ci, depuis il se porte comme un charme.

Bizarre quand même ??


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Salut, 

J'ai moi aussi un problème avec mon iPod touch. Le petit chéri est plus tout jeune, de 2007 ou 2008.

En fait, depuis plus d'un an, le bouton central qui permet normalement de changer d'appliquation ne marche plus du tout et je dois donc éteindre et ré-allumer la bête a chaque fois que je veux changer. De ce fait, on va dire que je l'ai un peu beaucoup abandonné au profit de l'iPhone. 

Mais si par hasard quelqu'un s'est retrouvé dans la même situation, qu'a-t-il fait de l'iPod, est ce que s'est un faux contact réparable, est ce que ça a rapport avec une mise à jour ? Peut on ccontourner le problème ?
Est ce que sachant que je ne m'en sert plus a cause de ce problème je peux malgré tout le revendre ? 

Merci a tous !!


----------



## Cakou (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un soucis avec mon ipod nano.
Je viens d'acquérir un iMac et il ne reconnait pas mon ipod quand je le branche. (par contre mon ipod se met bien en charge)
Chose bizarre : mon ipod est reconnu sur un PC, mon MAC reconnait l'ipod de mon copain.
J'ai  réiniitialisé mon ipod, je l'ai restauré (du coup sur PC), j'ai téléchargé la nouvelle version d'itunes sur mon MAC, mais rien n'y fait : mon MAC ne reconnait toujours pas mon ipod !!!!
rrrr !!!!
Qqn a une solution ?

Merki


----------



## H-L (30 Mars 2011)

j'ai moi aussi un souci avec mon ipod étrange non ? 
voila c'est un ipod touch 3.1.3 jailbreak
et voici mon souci:
j'avais un ipod 3.1.3 d'usine et up en 4.2 j'ai eu un problème avec la prise jack, on me l'a remplacé il y a de ca environ 2 semaines (même pas) et voici le problème que j'ai maintenant avec le NEUF. : impossible a allumer, non reconnu par les ordinateurs, et monté de température lors de la charge.
je suppose que la seule alternative est de l'envoyer en réparation ? le jailbreak annulera t il mon assurance ? verifiront ils ? je suppose que j'ai pas le choix que de l'envoyer de toute maniere.


----------



## alexxxe (20 Avril 2011)

*Bonjour,
J'ai un serieux probleme... Un de mes ami ma dernierement apporter son Ipod 80GB en me disant qu'il ne fonctionnais plus. J'ai donc essayer tout les trcus que je connais; Appuyer sur menu et play en même temps, Résultat encore ce cercle avec a l'interieure un X rouge et en dessou le site de apple support... J'ai ensuit essayer; Menu + Sélect= Nada! Play + Select= Nada ! j'ai mm tenter de le reinitialiser par itune... Mais le hic sais que meme mon ordinateur ne detecte rien.. jme suis donc dit, Tien je vais essayer sur un autre ordinateur   -_- RIEN ! J'ai donc consulter le site que mon ipod a t'en l'aire d'aimer.. et vous savez quoi !!! Ya pas plus rien pour m'aider.. Donc, pas pour vous mettre de pression mais.. vous etes ma derniere espoire si non ben.. POUBELLE !  :O HHHEEELLLPPP!!!! *


----------



## banajova (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis avec mon iPod touch 4 , je ne sais pas si on en a déjà parler ici, j'avais plus de 800 fichiers photos et video dessus et ceux ci on disparu pour n'en avoir plus que 200, avant synchronisation évidement et très certaine mauvaise manip par mon gamin de 5 ans (qui me l'avais piquer).

Pouvez-vous me dire si il y a moyen de récupérer ces videos et photos? 
D'avance merci


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2011)

As tu fait une sauvegarde sur iTunes avant la parte de tes photos ?

Si oui, une restauration devrait les faires revenires.


----------



## IpodItunes (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour , en fait c'est pour un probleme avec la synchronisation de mes photos ...

Alors je vous explique mon probleme :

Alors  quand je veux synchroniser des photos dans mon ipod il y a un message qui s'affiche ou s'est ecrit :

"L'ipod ne peut pas etre synchroniser . Un nom de fichier dupliquer a ete specifie"

Je ne comprend pas puisque avant j'arrivai a mettre des photos 

Si vous savez comment faire dite le moi SVP ....

Merci d'avance !!!!


----------



## banajova (31 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> As tu fait une sauvegarde sur iTunes avant la parte de tes photos ?
> 
> Si oui, une restauration devrait les faires revenires.



Je ne suis pas très douée , qu'entendez-vous par restauration? c'est pas la même chose qu'une synchronisation je suppose? Je ne risque pas de perdre toutes mes autres données en faisant restauration? JE fait ça via iTunes? 

Merci pour votre réponse rapide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

Euh pardon, non pas de sauvegarde justement, j'ai voulu mettre mes fichiers vidéos filmé le week-end passé et c'est là que je me suis rendue compte qu'ils n'y étaient plus


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2011)

Donc, ne surtout pas faire de restauration, cela ne changerait rien.

La restauration consiste à effacer entièrement l'appareil qui va ensuite demander quelle sauvegarde utiliser pour le restaurer.


----------



## banajova (6 Juin 2011)

Merci Gwen, donc je déduit que c'est réellement perdu?

PAs moyen de faire comme sur une carte SD ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2011)

Il y a toujours un moyen, mais cela comporte un coût certain. La structure fermée des appareils Apple est faite pour que tout fonctionne facilement si l'on suit les règles [donc une sauvegarde régulière (pour le moment)]. 

Maintenant, il existe des utilitaires de récupération de donnés, ce sont les mêmes que pour une carte SD. Mais la structure de la mémoire des iPod touch fait que tu ne récupéreras sûrement pas tout, si tu arrives à récupérer certaines choses.

Je suis désolé pour toi, mais je pense qu'il y a peu de chance de récupérer tes photos et encore mois les vidéos.

Le nouveau système de sauvegarde par le Cloud d'Apple qui devrait arriver en automne évitera justement ce genre de mésaventure si j'ai bien suivi.


----------



## lazerultra2 (11 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je ne sais pas si le sujet à été traiter avant, je vous avoue ne pas avoir fait de recherche, il y a tellement de page et de sujet.

Voici mon problème :

J'ai un iPod Classic 80Go que j'ai voulu formater puis partitionné pour une utilisation tiers. Je me suis vite aperçus que je ne pouvais plus écouter mes musiques après cette première manipulation. 

De fait, j'ai décidé de supprimer la partition en reformatant mon iPod. 

Ces opérations ont été réalisé avec un iMac sous Leopard.

Maintenant, le vrai problème réside dans le fait que mon iPod est monté sur mon bureau en tant que disc dur externe et par conséquent il n'est plus reconnu par iTunes, donc impossible de le restaurer. 

J'ai essayer plusieurs solutions qui devait résoudre mon problème :
- reformatage en MacOS étendu
- reformatage en FAT-32
- passage en disk mode

> RIEN Y FAIT !!!!

J'espere que vous aurez une solution à m'apporter, 

En attendant, je vous remercie d'avoir pris la peine de lire mon pavé


----------



## banajova (23 Juin 2011)

Merci Gwen pour ta réponse même si je voit que tout est perdu 

lazerultra2 dsl je ne peu t'aider


----------



## Venteress (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si ce sujet a déjà été traité, mais bref, voici mon problème:

NE LISEZ PAS CE PROBLEME, IL EST RÊGLER. Par contre, une autre problème a suivit. Voir un peu plus bas.

J'ai un Ipod Nano 5e génération 8GB qui, depuis quelques temps, a beaucoup de bug. J'ai donc eu l'idée de le restaurer mais, avant de le brancher, il a eu un autre de ses bugs. J'ai donc appuyer sur les touches Lecture/Pause et Menu pendant 6 à 10 secondes. Ça a marché. Seulement, maintenant, l'Ipod reste bloqué sur l'image de la pomme Apple. J'ai basculé le bouton Hold, je l'ai branché sur mon ordinateur, j'ai changé de cable USB, j'ai essayé de l'éteindre, rien n'y fait. De ce fait, Itunes ne reconnait plus mon Ipod, il serait donc devenu 'fantôme' à cause de ce bug.
Svp, aidez-moi, j'aimerais bien continuez à l'utiliser. 
Merci, Venteress.


Donc, comme je le disais, après avoir finalement réussi a débloquer mon Ipod, un petit message est apparu: Connect to Power. Je l'ai donc connecté sur mon ordi et hop! surprise! Rien ne se passe. L'Ipod est devenu fantôme. J'ai bien changer de prise, et même de cable USB. J'ai essayé avec un 3 autres ordis: Rien. J'ai télécharger la nouvelle version de Itunes il y a à peine une semaine.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire, et je ne peux pas encore l'utiliser.
Merci de votre aide!
Venteress


----------



## lakokote (19 Juillet 2011)

salut tout le monde je suis nouvelle et jai besoin dun renseignement je vien de brancher mes ecouteur a mon ipod nano et il le son sort de mon ipod sans et avec mes ecouteurs comment regler le probleme pour ecouter la musique qu'avec les ecouteurs merci!!!


----------



## Lepage (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas synchroniser le nouveau iPod que j'ai reçu (eBay) ... je l'ai "formaté" avant de l'utiliser, et lorsque j'essaie de synchroniser mon iPod, on me dit : "le fichier requis est introuvable ... et lorsque je déconnecte l'iPod, il gèle sur "Ne pas déconnecter" .... Je clique sur le bouton central + menu, mais rien ne se passe !!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2011)

Pourquoi l'as-tu formaté ?

À mon avis, il va falloir tester sur un autre ordi, plutôt un Mac. Si tu n'y arrives pas, c&#8217;est direction Apple Store pour une réinitialisation en bonne et due forme.


----------



## lililou (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour enfaite j4ai un probleme avec mon ipod touch 32G. Je voudrai le mettre a jour (4.3.4) mais je n'y arrive pas! un message s'affiche en disant que la mémoire est saturé! 
J'aimerai savoir comment régler se problème et pouvoir le mettre a jour. 
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## gaohrn'j (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous   Je suis tout nouveau sur le forum et j'ai failli poser une question à laquelle j'ai trouvé réponse. Comme quoi, il n'y a pas que la faq et la lecture des posts qui peuvent aider.     Voilà, j'ai trouvé le gestionnaire de processus sur mon ipod ios4. En enfonçant deux fois la touche carrée, j'ai la liste des processus. Si je garde le doigt sur l'un d'entre eux; ils se mettent à vibrer avec un signe moins qui se dessine. J'ai donc supprimé allègrement la cinquantaine de processus et mon ipod a refroidi.     Ma question était : est ce qu'un programme comme l'horloge nécessite d'être dans cette liste pour sonner une alarme. Et la réponse est apparemment non car ce matin il a bien sonné qu'il fallait aller au travail alors que j'avais supprimé ce processus.      Alors j'ai une autre question qui me titille.  A quoi sert cette liste de processus ? à part basculer d'un programme à l'autre ?


----------



## Elodie6 (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous j'ai des problèmes avec iTunes depuis pas mal de temps. Au début, dès que je voulais changer une pochette d'album iTunes se fermait et la pochette en question n'était pas sauvegardée. Ce problème semble avoir disparu néanmoins maintenant lorsque je veux mettre une pochette j'ai un cadre blanc qui s'affiche dans illustration mais je ne vois pas ma pochette. J'ai tout essayé; faire des mises à jour, restaurer mon iPod, désinstaller et réinstaller iTunes rien ne semble changer ce problème. Dernier détail je suis sous windows XP et j'ai un iPod nano 8GB.


----------



## faby1986 (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour voilà je vous explique mon problème

J ai fais une mise a jour de mon iPod touch
Mais je n aurais pas du car on me l avait jailbreaker
Et maintenant il est plus jailbreaker quelqu un sait m aide
Et comment faire pour mettre mon ancienne version
J avais la 4.3.3 aider moi svp


----------



## gaohrn'j (6 Août 2011)

Elodie6 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous j'ai des problèmes avec iTunes depuis pas mal de temps. Au début, dès que je voulais changer une pochette d'album iTunes se fermait et la pochette en question n'était pas sauvegardée. Ce problème semble avoir disparu néanmoins maintenant lorsque je veux mettre une pochette j'ai un cadre blanc qui s'affiche dans illustration mais je ne vois pas ma pochette. J'ai tout essayé; faire des mises à jour, restaurer mon iPod, désinstaller et réinstaller iTunes rien ne semble changer ce problème. Dernier détail je suis sous windows XP et j'ai un iPod nano 8GB.



 Wah ! Elodie6, ne me dis pas que tu as réinstallé pour une pochette qui n'apparait pas... C'est pas grave, ça m'arrive aussi. Même que quand je veux récupérer une pochette d'un cd dont j'ai copié le support pour ne pas l'abimer ni me le faire chourrer avec l'autoradio (bref), bein ça me demande un mot de passe. Alors j'ai créé un compte itunes mais bon, j'ai trouvé d'autres amusements que d'avoir la pochette. Sinon google images avec le titre du morceau dans l'album et tu as la pochette. Ensuite je ne sais plus.   Comment faites vous pour avoir des paragraphes dans vos posts ? ... gaohrn'j -> FAQ

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




gaohrn'j a dit:


> Alors j'ai une autre question qui me titille.  A quoi sert cette liste de processus ? à part basculer d'un programme à l'autre ?



 Encore un élément de réponse. Lorsque je laisse charger l'app et que je bascule sur une autre, puis que je reviens sur la première par la gestion des threads, là. Et bien elle n'a pas le même comportement que lorsque j'attends qu'elle soit chargée puis me propose son service.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------




lililou a dit:


> Bonjour enfaite j4ai un probleme avec mon ipod touch 32G. Je voudrai le mettre a jour (4.3.4) mais je n'y arrive pas! un message s'affiche en disant que la mémoire est saturé!
> J'aimerai savoir comment régler se problème et pouvoir le mettre a jour.
> Merci d'avance pour votre réponse



Bonsoir lililou, j'espère que tu as trouvé. Il doit lui falloir une bonne place "disque" pour charger le uboot et le reste. Le décompresser, surement et laisser la copie qui fonctionne encore un instant avant l'install de la première. M'enfin j'en sais rien, c'est ce que je ferais si je devais mettre à jour un OS. Suffit, à mon humble avis; de décocher tous les podcasts dans itunes et de régler le bouzin dans ce sens.


----------



## killer22660 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord excusez moi de poster ce message car je me doute qu'il va surement en faire chier plus d'un :/

En effet ,depuis ce matin : Itunes se croit tout permis , et choisi à ma place lesz videos et les musiques à synchroniser , ou non.

Exemple : Un épisode des simpson que j'ai sur mon ordi , je l'ajoute à la bibliothèque Itunes, jusque là tout va bien ( notez que certaines de mes videos mp4 n'arrive même pas a atteindre la bibliothèque , tout est normal , mais pas de video dans la biblio) , Je lance la synchronisation , 3 étapes , normal . Et là : synchronisation terminée , je vasi donc voir sur mon ipod --> videos : Celle que je venais d'ajouter à la bibliothèque n'y est pas . J'ai un peu touché dans les réglages de l'ipod via itunes , rien n'y fait :'(

Aidez moi Svp :'(


----------



## fredelzz (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici quel est mon problème. J'ai un Ipod Classic 80G de 2007 je crois. Il y a quelques jours, je l'ai branché sur un PC et j'ai par erreur reformaté l'Ipod. Cela ne l'a pas empêcher de fonctionner, mais désormais Itunes ne le reconnaît plus. J'ai essayé de le réinitialiser, mais il n'est toujours pas reconnu.
Savez-vous comment je peux faire sans avoir à passer par une réparation payante?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## fredelzz (22 Août 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------

Un coup de fil à l'Apple Store et le problème a été réglé en quelques minutes par le technicien... Super!
J'ai commencé par passer l'Ipod en disque dur avec Menu+bouton central pendant quelques secondes, puis sans relâcher le bouton central, play+bouton central pendant quelques secondes.
Puis je suis passé par l'utilitaire de disque et j'ai fait une partition de l'Ipod. Je l'ai éjecté, éteint puis rallumé et à nouveau connecté, et Itunes le reconnaît maintenant!


----------



## GuiLeblond (29 Août 2011)

salut, hier mon frere ma donner l'ipod dun de ses copain mais je navia pas le code , moi inpasien davoir un ipod jai essayer da rentrer plein de mot de passe et maintenent mon ipod est bloquer je doit retourner sur le pc dorigine mais lami a mon frere na plus le pc dorigines que faire ?? 

SVP aider moi !!


----------



## c__jan (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir j'ai un Ipod 4ème génération et depuis un moment je ne sais plus faire de photo avec mon Ipod.
J'ai IOS5 (téléchargé aujourd'hui)
Mon problème est qu'avec l'application photo je n'arrive plus à faire des photos mais avec photosynth ou maintenant avec l'application message ou on peut faire des photo également j'y arrive.

J'ai déjà réinitialiser mon Ipod 2 fois. Puis sa marche pour 5-6 photos puis, plus rien.

Pourvez vous m'aider?


----------



## SamuelBlais (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, j'habite au Québec. J'ai un Ipod Touch 2e génération et il me fait un white screen. Je suis aller voir sur youtube pour voir s'il était réparable et ce qu'on m'ofrait ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai donc restaurer mon ipod par itunes et rien a changer, l'écrand et toujours aussi blanc qu'avant. je me demandais donc s'il y avait quelque chose a faire! Est ce que si je change l'écrand lcd(le 1/3 de mes pixels sont mortes), est ce que sa va changer quelque chose

merci d'avance!


----------



## Loé (9 Novembre 2011)

Coucou ! 

J'ai retrouvé mon Ipod shuffle que j'avais depuis des années ! 
Soit, comme nouveau pc depuis, j'ai installé le cd pour reinstaller Itunes, la nickel tt ce passe bien, il met meme toutes les musiques que j'ai sur mon ipod. il me dit qu'il est a jour et que je peux deconnecter..

Donc je deconnecte, je met des ecouteurs je met sur par exemple Aleatoire,  je met sur play, et la il ce passe rien du tt! et il y a une lumiere jaune qui reste(qui clignote pas ) et qui part que que je met sur OFF ! 

Avez vous des idées?

Merci


----------



## Kosmo (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai un problème avec un Ipod Classic 80g qui commence à devenir vraiment génant. l'ipod s'allume correctement, je peux l'écouter sans problème, seulement quand je l'éteint, impossible de glisser le bouton "hold". En gros si je verrouille l'ipod, il se rallume .... Le fait de verrouiller mon Ipod au prélable bien éteint, le rallume ! 

Je ne pense pas que réinitialiser l'ipod soit une solution, je pourrais toujours essayer mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit une perte de temps.
Il faut savoir que ceci m'est arrivé le lendemain d'un "déluge"
C'est vrai que l'ipod avait vraiment bien pris la flotte, puisque je l'écoutais en marchant sous la pluie ...


----------



## silvershark (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir. 

J'ai un soucis avec mon Ipod classic 160 Giga, cela vient de m'arriver et c'est... gênant car je ne peut plus écouter de musique 

En effet, mon petit frère s'en servait et d'un coup, Paf, ca marche plus. Je prête un plomb, il pleure, et après discutions, il me jure ne pas l'avoir fait tombé et de n'avoir rien fait d'annormal (Je ne le crois pas... Mais bon...)

Le fait est que , je suis confronté à un soucis de taille... L'ipod fonctionne correctement, je peut naviguer partout, mais lorsque je veut écouter de la musique, je met play. Le petit bouton en haut à droite passe de pause à play... Et... Rien ! C'est bien sur play, mais les seconde ne défile pas, et aucun son ne sort ni d'un casque, ni d'écouteur, ni d'enceinte.

J'ai lu tout les sujet, et je n'en ai pas trouver ressemblant au miens. Je suis en train de tout sauvegarder sur mon ordinateur, pour le restaurer, mais je ne pense pas que le probléme vienne de la... 

Voila voila... Merci d'avance !


----------



## Leeny (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,  
J'ai voulu faire une mise à jour pour mon appareil iPod Touch 4G. Au  début, la mise à jour était normale sauf qu'un message avec "*L'iPod n'a pas pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (1604)*".  Il a fallu que je le restaure, malheureusement pendant la préparation  de l'iPod a la restauration, le même message s'est affiché. J'ai essayé  de le redémarrer, d'éteindre et de rallumer Apple Mobile Device, rien  n'a été fait. J'ai contacté Apple et rien non plus. 

Si vous pouvez m'aider...Vous êtes vraiment mon dernier espoir...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Février 2012)

Salut à tous.

Récemment je me suis vu offert un iPod Nano 6° génération (les tactiles en somme) et j'ai une petite question. Je suis Mac depuis 7 ans, iPhone depuis 5 ans, iPod depuis 9 ans, donc je connais "un peu" le système. En revanche sur cet iPod, impossible de trouver le réglage du rétro-éclairage.

Non pas l'intensité lumineuse mais la durée du rétro-éclairage... 

Une idée? 
Parce que je me suis acheté une iWatchz alors rallumer l'iPod à chaque fois que je veux l'heure c'est casse-machinchouette, tout pareil pour la musique...

D'avance merci.

MacU.


----------



## Ipod-Touch (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu pour Noël un Ipod Touch 8 Go et je rencontre une difficulté avec le facetime :

Mon Ipod est bien connecté à ma box' mais impossible de me connecter au facetime, tout se passe bien au début, je vois que le "connexion" charge bien mais un message apparaît au bout d'un certain temps. Je cite :

"Connexion impossible. Veuillez vérifier votre connexion réseau et réessayer". 

Or, cela fait depuis le mois de décembre que je cherche une solution o)

Merci de m'aider.

Cordialement,
Ipod-touch.​


----------



## sheppard (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjours, apres avoir désésperement fait le tour des forum je me tourne vers celui-ci j'explique mon probleme : 

mon ipod est jailbreaker au firmWARE 5.0.1 depuis quelques mois la syncronisation avec itune marchait niquèle jusqu'au jour (hier précisément) en le connectant a itune aucun sont de syncronisation il n'apparait pas dans itune 10.6.1 alors que dimanche sa marchait parfaitement bien de plus il ne se met pas en charge le port dock fonctionne parfaitement vue que quand je le met en mode recovery ou en mode dfu il me le detecte il recharge niquel sur secteur je peut le restaurer mais je ne veut pas en venir la j'ai une sauvegarde récente sur itune de mon ipod mais est ce que je garderait les stats, les scores et autres paramétres des jeux.

configuration

itune 10.6.1
mac os X snow leopard 10.6.X
ipodtouch 4G
jailbreaker redsn0w firmware 5.0.1

aider moi


----------



## lilimac (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour aux fans de mac!
je sollicite votre aide pour la seconde fois car justement j'ai un problème dans la restauration de mon I Pod. 

Lorsque je le branche à mon ordinateur, itunes s'ouvre automatiquement et me dit que mon I pod doit etre restauré. Chose que je fais mais lorsque le redémarrage automatique "arrive" le même message revient me disant qu'il faut que je restaure on I Pod. 

Petite précision : ce souci vient de m'arriver pour la deuxième fois et à savoir que pour la première fois je n'ai rien pu faire et le lendemain lorsque j'ai rebranché mon I Pod il n'y avait plus de message. 

A savoir également que j'ai éjecter puis rebrancher mon I Pod à plusieurs reprises, j'ai éteint uis rallumer l'ordinateur mais là rien n'y fait. 

J'espère que vous aurez la solution à mon problème et vous remercie par avance de toute réponse que vous m'apporterez.
Bien à vous, 
lilimac


----------



## violette846 (2 Mai 2012)

merci


----------



## azouz02 (2 Juin 2012)

bon jour a tous ,,, j'ai un problèm avec mon ipod touch 4g il est en mode recovery et j'arrive pas a restaurer mon ipod car ya tjr l'erreur 3194 aussi l'affaire de suppr les deux dernier ligne ou bien d'ajouté une ligne de fichier hosts aucune résulta ,, mème avec tinyumbrella une erreur de 1604 ,, j'ai suivé plein de forum y'ona bcp de solutions mais shé moi sa marche pas par contre les gens sa marche normal shé eux ,, j'arrive a aucunne solution c quelqu'un peu m'adiez mercii a tous et bonne journé


----------



## Itouch32 (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir j'ai un problème avec game center. Je m'explique, en fit je ne trouve pas comment activer le fonction "selection auto" de game center alors si quelqu'un pourrai m'aider je le remerci d'avance !!!


----------



## antoine111 (7 Août 2012)

bonjour,
moi j ai un problème avec mon ipod jailbreaké au firmware 5.0.1
quand j ouvre une application elle s ouvre en toute petite taille et je n arrive plus a toucher les paramètres a cause de ca !!!!
aidez moi s il vous plait !!!!


----------



## Macuserman (10 Août 2012)

Hello, 
Si c'est à cause du jailbreak, il serait temps de restaurer tout ceci!


----------



## Buzai347 (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème concernant l'ipod nano 5g 
En effet, le son sort des hauts-parleurs et des écouteurs silmutanémant. quand je met le volume à 0, il reste du son dans les écouteurs. 
J'ai essayé plusieurs options; 
- Chercher sur google, et sur des forums
- Restauration 
- Alluminium dans la prise jack 
- Reset seting 
- Reboot de l'ipod 
- Changement d'écouteurs 
-...- 
Ce problème dure depuis environ un mois. 
J'ai pensé a un faux contact. 
En vous remerciant, 
Cdt.


----------



## Darksidious (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste ici mon message car je n'ai pas eu de réponse dans le forum ...

Je suis possesseur d'un Ipod Touch 4 et j'ai eu un plantage impromptu (rien de grave en soit ...)

Le problème c'est que lorsque je dois faire la restauration, je reste constamment bloqué sur le fameux message sur Itune en attente de l'Ipod pendant au moins 6h il ne se passe rien !!!!

Pour info je n'ai jamais jailbraké mon Ipod Touch je suis allez voir sur Intenet, sur google, sur différent forum mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse concrète pour solutioner mon problème.

Merci par avance la communauté,


----------



## Darksidious (22 Octobre 2012)

Personne pour m'aider ou même m'orienter au bon endroit ?


----------



## Croustibapt (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec mon iPod nano de troisième génération. Voilà, j'ai rentré l'excellent album de Breakbot dans iTunes, l'album est reconnu, il est encodé en MP3, le logiciel peut le lire, aucun soucis de ce côté-ci. Cependant, lorsque je le charge sur mon iPod et que je veux le lire, l'iPod ne veut pas le lire. Il saute toutes les pistes de l'album et revient dans le cover flow ... 

Si quelqu'un a une solution ...


----------



## paulolrcq (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod Touch 4 que j'ai eu a Noel en 2010 et je trouve que comparer à d'autre écran, je trouve mon écran très rugueux, mon doigt "s'accroche" à l'écran. Si vous avez une solution pour le rendre plus agréable au touché.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Guy56420 (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tous,

j'ai lu vos commentaire mais je ne trouve pas celui que je veux donc je me permet de maitre un message ici.
Voila mon problème est comme dit dans les discutions est de synchroniser mon ipod a mon macbook air.
Mon ipod a été configuré avec mon premier macbook air (snif qui est casser) et donc je n'arrive pas a le synchronisé avec mon nouveau.

Si j'ai pas trop mal suivi les conseil il faut que je lui fasse une petit restauration, mais je perd ma musique que je n'ai plus sur mon macbook.

Donc ma question est comment je peut extraire la musique de mon ipod avant de le restauré ??? 
j'ai bien trouvé un mais payant "DiskAid" il me semble bien mais chère 29,99$
Si un autre gratuit de préférence sa me va bien 

Pour info logiciel de l'ipod nano est 1.2


----------



## fredywill (11 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un gros soucis, l'écran de l'ipod touch 4 de ma fille étant cassé, j'ai changé ce dernier, mais j'en ai aussi profité pour changer la coque arrière chromée! Hors en le rallumant, le bouton home n'a pas d'impulsion, quand on pèse dessus , il ne bouge pas, donc évidemment rien ne se passe à l'écran! L'écran tactile fonctionne, bouton pour éteindre et rallumer l'appareil fonctionne, mais pas ce fichu bouton home qui reste enfoncé!

C'est hallucinant, j'ai vraiment fais gaffe à tout pour le démontage et remontage, je n'y comprend rien, ou y a t'-il un truc à faire pour qu'il retrouve une impulsion?

Autrement j'ai encore un petit soucis avec le bouton du son, le bouton pour monter le son fonctionne, le son monte, mais rien ne se passe avec le bouton pour descendre le son!!! 

Rahhh je suis en rage car il me semble n'avoir rien péter et j'ai tout fait avec un tuto précis! 

Alors si il y a une âme sensible à mes deux problèmes, je la remercie d'avance!

Merci!


----------



## Pynouk (8 Août 2013)

Bonjour ,

J'ai un problème avec mon iPod touch , depuis quelque temps je n'arrive pas à utiliser Siri, Facebook (code erreur 1012) , instagram et même l'Apple store , toute les apps qui nécessite internet ne fonctionne plus je ne peut pas me connecter car apparament je n'aurai pas de connexions internet pourtant j'arrive à utiliser internet avec safari même si ça me met vérification du serveur impossible ... J'ai cherché des solutions sur les forums sans jamais rien trouver qui correspondais à mon problème , j'ai donc voulu restaurer mon iPod mais bien sur ça n'a pas fonctionner , lorsque je le branche il se connecte sa ouvre iTunes il commence à ce synchroniser ... Mais quand je veux le restaurer il commence la sauvegarde de mes réglage et la ça me met que mon iPod est déconnecté qu'il faut le débrancher et le rebranché mais après avoir fait sa j'ai toujours le même problème , j'ai la dernière version d,iTunes sur un Pc windows Seven. J'ai trouver sur un forum qu'il faudrait desinstaller et réinstalle iTune mais j'ai peur de perdre mes playlist que j'ai mis énormément de temps à faire alors je n'ai pas envie de perdre plus de temps pour cet iPod surtout que je ne suis pas sur que cela fonctionne ! Si vous pouviez m'aider ça serai génial parce que je commence à Peter un câble avec ces trucs électronique qui marche jamais. Merci d'avance


----------



## Theo2872 (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour quand j'écris un imessage est ue je veux l'envoyer sa me marque "que se contacte ne pas enregistrer dans imessage " aider moi s'il vois plait


----------



## tahourj (2 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais si le souci est dû à la dernière mise à jour de iTunes (il y a une quinzaine de jours) mais lorsque hier j'ai voulu synchronisé mon iPod avec iTunes (la dernière synchronisation date d'août), eh bien, ça a été le début d'un gros casse-tête / prise de nerfs !
Il a affirmé que la synchro avait réussi. Mais lorsque j'ai remis l'iPod sur le bose, rien, l'iPod ramait et avait du mal à afficher les données. Bref, il semble qu'il n'y ait plus de musique dedans (alors que quelque 16 gagas semblent toujours occupées sur 160).
J'ai donc rebranché l'iPod sur iTunes.
Péniblement, iTunes a affiché l'iPod (après avoir attendu que le message "iTunes ne répond pas" disparaisse et que iTunes sorte de son inertie). Sur le bureau de l'ordi, en revanche, s'affiche l'image d'un disque dur, parfois gris, parfois blanc.
J'ai suivi les instructions de iTunes demandant à ce qu'une mise à jour soit faite (version 2.0.4 du logiciel). Mise à jour faite. 
Puis iTunes m'a dit qu'il ne peut pas lire le contenu de l'iPod. Il me demande d'aller sur l'onglet "Résumé" que tous mes contenus vont être effacés, puis il est dit "extraction du logiciel", qu'iTunes souhaite effectuer des modifications, je lui donne pour ce l'autorisation et entre mon mot de passe. Enfin, il restaure. 
MAIS un message signale : "iPod n'a pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (1418). Et ai apparu sur le bureau un disque dur avec des petits bonhommes dessus.
Du coup, je suis allée dans utilitaire de disque et ai effectué aussi une restauration (en me disant que je faisais peut-être une connerie). 
La restauration s'est faite lentement (le message "utilitaire de disque ne répond pas" est souvent apparu ; ça semblait ramer) et un long message est apparu ; apparemment, la restauration s'était faite avec succès (voir + bas le long message).
J'ai re-restauré sur iTunes, mais toujours rien. 
iPod me dit qu'il a 0 morceau mais quand je vais dans ses réglages (informations), est noté : 135 Go de libre (il devrait y en avoir 160, non ?).
Bref, c'est vraiment galère et c'est la première fois que ça arrive. Je l'ai acheté il y a 4 ans (l'iPod) et mon MacBook Pro il y a 2 ans, je ne comprends pas.
J'ai épluché pas mal de forums / questions-réponses, mais aucun ne semble rebondir sur mon pépin. Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneuse !

MERCI grand d'avance.

Greta (pseudo : Tahourj).

**********
2012-11-08 16:12:37 +0100: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

**********
2014-03-16 12:30:05 +0400: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

2014-03-16 12:34:55 +0400: Préparation de leffacement*: «*Iomega HDD*»
2014-03-16 12:34:55 +0400: 	Schéma de partition*: Carte de partition Apple
2014-03-16 12:34:55 +0400: 	1 volume sera effacé
2014-03-16 12:34:55 +0400: 		Nom		*: «*Iomega HDD*»
2014-03-16 12:34:55 +0400: 		Taille		*: 159,91 Go
2014-03-16 12:34:55 +0400: 		Système de fichiers	*: ExFAT

2014-03-16 12:34:55 +0400: Démontage du disque
2014-03-16 12:34:56 +0400: Leffacement de volume a échoué. Erreur*:

POSIX reports: Lopération na pas pu sachever. Paramètre invalide
2014-03-16 12:34:56 +0400: Effacement terminé
2014-03-16 12:34:56 +0400: 
2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: Préparation de leffacement*: «*disk1s10*»
2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: 	Schéma de partition*: Carte de partition Apple
2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: 	1 volume sera effacé
2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: 		Nom		*: «*disk1s10*»
2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: 		Taille		*: 159,91 Go
2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: 		Système de fichiers	*: ExFAT

2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: Démontage du disque
2014-03-16 12:36:12 +0400: Effacement
2014-03-16 12:36:13 +0400: Volume name      : disk1s10
Partition offset : 263968 sectors (135151616 bytes)
Volume size      : 312317824 sectors (159906725888 bytes)
Bytes per sector : 512
Bytes per cluster: 131072
FAT offset       : 2048 sectors (1048576 bytes)
# FAT sectors    : 10240
Number of FATs   : 1
Cluster offset   : 12288 sectors (6291456 bytes)
# Clusters       : 1219943
Volume Serial #  : 5325627c
Bitmap start     : 2
Bitmap file size : 152493
Upcase start     : 4
Upcase file size : 5836
Root start       : 5

2014-03-16 12:36:13 +0400: Montage du disque
2014-03-16 12:36:13 +0400: Effacement terminé
2014-03-16 12:36:13 +0400: 
**********
2014-03-17 12:55:49 +0400: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

2014-03-17 12:56:16 +0400: Préparation de leffacement*: «*disk1s10*»
2014-03-17 12:56:16 +0400: 	Schéma de partition*: Carte de partition Apple
2014-03-17 12:56:16 +0400: 	1 volume sera effacé
2014-03-17 12:56:16 +0400: 		Nom		*: «*disk1s10*»
2014-03-17 12:56:16 +0400: 		Taille		*: 159,91 Go
2014-03-17 12:56:16 +0400: 		Système de fichiers	*: Mac OS étendu (journalisé)

2014-03-17 12:56:16 +0400: Démontage du disque
2014-03-17 12:56:17 +0400: Leffacement de volume a échoué. Erreur*:

POSIX reports: Lopération na pas pu sachever. Paramètre invalide
2014-03-17 12:56:17 +0400: Effacement terminé
2014-03-17 12:56:17 +0400: 
2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: Préparation de leffacement*: «*disk1s10*»
2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: 	Schéma de partition*: Carte de partition Apple
2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: 	1 volume sera effacé
2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: 		Nom		*: «*disk1s10*»
2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: 		Taille		*: 159,91 Go
2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: 		Système de fichiers	*: Mac OS étendu (journalisé)

2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: Démontage du disque
2014-03-17 12:56:31 +0400: Effacement
2014-03-17 12:56:39 +0400: Initialized /dev/rdisk1s10 as a 149 GB HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal

2014-03-17 12:56:39 +0400: Montage du disque
2014-03-17 12:56:39 +0400: Effacement terminé
2014-03-17 12:56:39 +0400: 
**********
2014-07-03 11:29:50 +0400: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: Préparation de la partition du disque*: «*TOSHIBA MK1637GSX Media*»
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 	Schéma de partition*: Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 	1 partition sera créée
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 	Partition 1
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 		Nom		*: «*TEST*»
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 		Taille		*: 160,04 Go
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 		Système de fichiers	*: MS-DOS (FAT)
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: 
2014-07-03 11:30:42 +0400: Démontage du disque
2014-07-03 11:30:43 +0400: Création de la carte de partition
2014-07-03 11:30:43 +0400: Attente de réapparition des disques
2014-07-03 11:30:43 +0400: Formatage de disk1s1 comme MS-DOS (FAT) avec le nom TEST 
2014-07-03 11:30:44 +0400: 512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s1: 312505472 sectors in 4882898 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=2 drv=0x80 bsec=312581806 bspf=38148 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6

2014-07-03 11:30:44 +0400: Montage du disque
2014-07-03 11:30:45 +0400: Partition complète.
2014-07-03 11:30:45 +0400: 
**********
2014-12-02 13:01:41 +0100: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

**********
2014-12-02 13:37:07 +0100: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

2014-12-02 13:44:28 +0100: Vérification du volume «*iPod de Greta Rodriguez*»
2014-12-02 13:44:28 +0100: Démarrage de loutil de vérification*:
2014-12-02 13:45:44 +0100: Vérification du système de fichiers2014-12-02 13:45:44 +0100: Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
2014-12-02 13:45:44 +0100: Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
2014-12-02 13:45:44 +0100: Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
2014-12-02 13:45:44 +0100: Nombre de blocs du fichier .DS_Store incorrect
2014-12-02 13:45:44 +0100: (normalement 1 au lieu de 0)
2014-12-02 13:45:44 +0100: Nombre incorrect de références de hiérarchie
2014-12-02 13:45:50 +0100: Nombre denregistrements leaf non valide
2014-12-02 13:45:50 +0100: (normalement 4120 au lieu de 4118)
2014-12-02 13:45:50 +0100: Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
2014-12-02 13:45:50 +0100: Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
2014-12-02 13:45:50 +0100: Comptage des éléments du dossier incorrect
2014-12-02 13:45:50 +0100: (normalement 14 au lieu de 13)
2014-12-02 13:45:51 +0100: Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: Vérification bitmap du volume.
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure pour des blocs orphelins
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure pour une sous-allocation
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: Vérification des informations du volume.
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: Le volume iPod de Greta Rodriguez savère endommagé et doit être réparé.
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: Erreur*: Ce disque doit être réparé. Cliquez sur Réparer le disque2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: 
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: Utilitaire de disque a cessé de vérifier «*iPod de Greta Rodriguez*»: Ce disque doit être réparé. Cliquez sur Réparer le disque
2014-12-02 13:45:59 +0100: 

2014-12-02 13:46:28 +0100: Vérifier et réparer le volume «*iPod de Greta Rodriguez*»
2014-12-02 13:46:28 +0100: Démarrage de loutil de réparation*:
2014-12-02 13:46:28 +0100: Vérification du système de fichiers2014-12-02 13:46:28 +0100: Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
2014-12-02 13:46:28 +0100: Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
2014-12-02 13:46:29 +0100: Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
2014-12-02 13:46:29 +0100: Nombre de blocs du fichier .DS_Store incorrect
2014-12-02 13:46:29 +0100: (normalement 1 au lieu de 0)
2014-12-02 13:46:29 +0100: Nombre incorrect de références de hiérarchie
2014-12-02 13:46:35 +0100: Nombre denregistrements leaf non valide
2014-12-02 13:46:35 +0100: (normalement 4120 au lieu de 4118)
2014-12-02 13:46:35 +0100: Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
2014-12-02 13:46:35 +0100: Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
2014-12-02 13:46:35 +0100: Comptage des éléments du dossier incorrect
2014-12-02 13:46:35 +0100: (normalement 14 au lieu de 13)
2014-12-02 13:46:35 +0100: Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Vérification bitmap du volume.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure pour des blocs orphelins
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure pour une sous-allocation
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Vérification des informations du volume.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Réparation du volume.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Revérification du volume.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
2014-12-02 13:46:43 +0100: Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
2014-12-02 13:46:44 +0100: Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
2014-12-02 13:46:44 +0100: Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
2014-12-02 13:46:44 +0100: Vérification bitmap du volume.
2014-12-02 13:46:44 +0100: Vérification des informations du volume.
2014-12-02 13:46:44 +0100: Le volume iPod de Greta Rodriguez a été réparé correctement.
2014-12-02 13:46:44 +0100: Réparation du volume terminée.2014-12-02 13:46:44 +0100: Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour le volume, comme requis.2014-12-02 13:54:05 +0100: Achèvement de la réparation*:
2014-12-02 13:54:05 +0100: 
2014-12-02 13:54:05 +0100:


----------



## Mattis (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de m'acheter un Ipod shuffle tactile. Je compte m'en servir exclusivement pour le sport afin d'éviter d'abimer mes autres appareils.
Le seul soucis c'est qu'il me trie par défaut les albums par ordre alphabétique alors que je préfèrerais qu'ils soient triés par artiste.
Si vous avez une solution à mon problème, ça m'aiderait beaucoup.
J'ai beau cherché, je ne trouve rien du tout et je commence à désespérer.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2015)

Ça n'existe pas un iPod shuffle tactile...


----------



## hadji64 (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Mon iPod classic 80 Go refait des siennes. J'ai changé le disque dur mais lorsque je le connecte à mon Mac, il se met à bugguer et il se bloque et efface toutes les chansons. Après cela je ne peux le restaurer. Il y a quelques temps on m'avait fait faire une manie qui fonctionnait à chaque fois mais je ne me rappelle plus de tous les détails. 
Il fallait je crois supprimer iPod library ou iTunes Library.

Pouvez-vous svp me préciser lequel supprimer?

Si je le restaure sur un autre ordi il fonctionne mais le problème vient via mon mac...


----------



## luludada (19 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilá mon probleme : je viens de racheter un iPod classic 160 d'occasion mais tellement en bon état qu'il est comme neuf.

Pour info, je viens de reformater mon pc et de tout réinstaller proprement, iTunes avec une sauvegarde de mon ancienne bibliotheque.
Le nouvel iPod est recconu, drivers installés, visible dans iTunes, mais quand je lance la synchronisation : il ne charge rien.

j'ai essayé de le formater, réinstallé l'appareil, mais rien n'y fait!
Vous auriez des idées? Ca fait 15 ans j'utilise des iPods mais là, je sèche!


----------



## LaurentSyros (3 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, j'espère ne pas m'être trompé de place pour mon message.

J'ai un ipod classic vieux de 10 ans qui a toujours fonctionné à merveille jusqu'à la semaine dernière où il s'est bizarrement bloqué voulant mettre de nouvelles musiques via itunes (j'ai aussi essayé avec CopyTrans, rien y fait).
Je n'ai eu d'autres choix que le restaurer, j'ai pu transférer à nouveau de la musique, au 6ème de sa capacité il s'est re-bloqué,
itunes tourne sans fin puis ne répond plus ensuite c'est le pc dans son entier qui ne répond plus !
J'ai restauré, formaté 10 fois, j'ai fait une recherche virus et spywares (tout est ok) à chaque fois le même soucis à environ 1/6 de sa capacité soit + ou - 1000 musiques, l'ipod se bloque. J'ai passé des heures sur le net, je n'ai rien trouvé de probant.
Malgré tout ça il continue de fonctionner parfaitement, je peux écouter sans aucun problème...
C'est un mystère !
Est ce que qq'un a connu ce genre de problème et/ou aurait une solution à me proposer...?

Merci beaucoup.
Laurent


----------



## carvi84 (25 Janvier 2019)

onjour j'ai un ipod touch 6G qui était sur Ios 11.4.1 impossible de le mettre à jour par itunes , il n'était pas reconnu , sur un conseil d'un applestore j'ai supprimé la MAJ 11.4.1 et j'ai lancé la MAJ vers Ios 12, TOUT se passe bien jusqu'au téléchargement de l'ios sur l'ipod , au bout d'un moment ça bloque et erreur 4005 ; Il n'y a plus rien sur l'ipod et la Maj sera faite en applestore . Tout ça parce que le Mac avait été mis à jour et qu'il ne pouvait plus détecter l'ipod ; il s'agit d'un MBP 15 pouces 8 GO de Ram proc
2 GHz Intel Core i7
je pense ne pas être la seule dans ce cas à quoi correspond l'erreur 4005
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour les Pro, 
De retour avec des soucis de chargement de Musiques sur iPod. D'après ce que j'ai compris il n'y a que 1Go de capacité et sur ces 1 il y a 681 Mo de "Autres" ??
Déjà lorsqu'il est branché au Mac, comme il n'y reste pas longtemps connecté, je n'ai pas le temps de lire d'autres informations


----------



## Vanton (19 Juillet 2020)

Il n’a pas été utilisé comme clé usb ? Ça expliquerait le « autres »


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Vanton a dit:


> Il n’a pas été utilisé comme clé usb


Autant ! 
Mais je doute, comme c'est le père qu'il l'avait, le plus souvent, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en a fait et lui non plus.
Sur Mac, il m'est impossible de le lire. J'arrive, de temps en temps, à voir qu'il n'y a que des fichiers audio.

Déjà, depuis 1mois, il ne fait plus de zig zag entre pc et Mac, je l'ai màj en formatant Musiques (a pu iTunes). 
Mais hier, même en le vidant, dés que j'importé des chansons "autres" réapparaissaient.
C'est à n'y rien comprendre. Je pense qu'il arrive à échéance...

Que me conseillez-vous sur l'achat d'un neuf ?


----------



## Vanton (19 Juillet 2020)

C’est un shuffle ? Ou un vieux nano ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

shuffle, mais vient de voir qu'il n'en font plus.
Papa s'en sers lorsqu'il va courir et on le branche dans la voiture.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Si j'en ai trouve sur blackmarket reconditionné ça vaut le coup ?





						Produits Apple : Acheter reconditionné et pas cher | Back Market
					

Profitez des Apple ! Jusqu’à 70% moins cher que le neuf ! ✌ Livraison 48H ✅ Apple pas cher ✅ Garantie contractuelle 12 mois ✅ SAV 7j /7 ✅ Paiement 3 ou 4X




					www.backmarket.fr
				




En plus j'aurai plus de facilité pour le prendre en main


----------



## Vanton (19 Juillet 2020)

Honnêtement les Shuffle y en a des milliers à à peine 10/15€ sur leboncoin... parfois quasiment neufs. À ta place j’y jèterais un œil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

merci, Apple aussi ?


----------



## Vanton (20 Juillet 2020)

Ah oui oui. C’était un modèle peu cher et souvent offert à des gosses qui n’en avaient pas forcément l’usage. Il y en a vraiment beaucoup en vente d’occasion.

Au pire si tu as un doute, envoie moi l’annonce en mp.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

ma cadette me la commander ce 12h,
t'envoi le lien en mp, merci de me dire ton avis !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Vanton a dit:


> Honnêtement les Shuffle y en a des milliers à à peine 10/15€ sur leboncoin... parfois quasiment neufs. À ta place j’y jèterais un œil.


C'est étonnant d'en trouver autant


----------



## mongoose (10 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Ipod de 4ème génration et un macbook pro sous Catalina.

J'ai fait une sauvegarde mon Ipod sur mon mac via l'application Musique.

Je voudrais restaurer cette sauvegarde mais je n'y arrive pas.
Lorsque je lance cette restauration à un moment mon Ipod redémarre et au bout d'un moment Musique me dit (popup)
que la restauration n'a pas pu se faire car l'ipod a redémarré.

Comment faire pour que cela n'arrive pas ??
J'ai eu beau chercher dans les réglages je n'ai pas trouvé, ou alors j'ai mal cherché....

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Le Belge (29 Juillet 2021)

mongoose a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je possède un Ipod de 4ème génration et un macbook pro sous Catalina.
> 
> J'ai fait une sauvegarde mon Ipod sur mon mac via l'application Musique.
> ...


Hello, 

Tu as déjà de la musique sur ton iPod  ou non ? Si oui, essaye de lancer la lecture (iPod débranché du mac). Laisse la lecture tourner un long moment. Je pense que ton iPod redémarrera aussi. 
Si c'est le cas, il s'agit d'un problème au niveau du disque dur de ton iPod. Pas très compliqué à réparer sur les 4eme génération. Tu peux aller sur ifixit.com, tu trouveras les tutos pour les ouvrir ainsi que les pièces à commander. Perso, je te conseil de prendre un adaptateur vers une carte CF, et une carte CF donc. C'est beaucoup plus rapide que le disque dur normal. De plus, ça utilise moins de batterie, donc l'autonomie de l'iPod sera meilleure. 

Cdt,

Le Belge


----------

